# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti musliman >  40 hadithe kudsij

## useid

40 Hadithe Kudsij




HADITHI 1.

"Mëshira Ime tejkalon hidhërimin Tim!"


HADITHI 2.

All-llahu i Lartësuar ka thënë:

"Djali i Ademit më mohoi dhe nuk kishte të drejtë ta bëjë këtë gjë. Dhe ai më mallkoi duke mos pasur të drejtë ta bëjë këtë gjë.

Më mohoi kur tha: All-llahu nuk do të më krijojë ashtu siç më krijoi herën e parë (dmth nuk do të më ringjallë pas vdekjes), ndërsa krijimi fillestar i tij nuk është më i lehtë se ringjallja e tij.

Më mallkoi kur tha: All-llahu ka djalë, kurse Unë jam Një, Strehim i Përherëshëm, nuk kam lindur (dikë), e as që jam i lindur (nga dikush) dhe askush Mua nuk më përngjan!"


HADITHI 3.

Na priu i Dërguari i All-llahut a.s. në namazin e mëngjesit në vendin e quajtur Hudejbije, ku kishte rënë shi tërë natën.

Kur e kryem faljen, i Dërguari i All-llahut a.s. na u drejtua të pranishmëve duke na thënë:

"A e dini se çtha Zoti juaj?"

Të pranishmit thamë:

"All-llahu dhe i Dërguari i tij e dinë."

Ai (All-llahu) tha:

"Këtë mëngjes një nga robërit e Mi u bë besimtar, ndërsa një nga robërit e Mi u bë mosbesimtar. Ai që tha: "Ky shi është nga mëshira dhe fuqia e All-llahut" u bë besimtar në Mua, ndërsa mohues i (adhurimit të) yjeve; Ndërsa ai që tha: "Na zbriti shi prej këtij ose atij ylli" më mohoi Mua, ndërsa u bë besimtar i yjeve."


HADITHI 4.

All-llahu tha:

"Djemtë e Ademit shajnë kohën, ndërsa Unë jam koha, në dorën Time është nata dhe dita."


HADITHI 5.

All-llahu Madhështor dhe i Lartësuar tha:

"Unë jam aq i pasur, saqë nuk kam nevojë për të pasur aleat (shok, ortak). Prandaj kush e kryen një vepër për hir të dikujt tjetër ashtu siç e kryen për Mua, nuk do tia pranoj atë vepër, e as shokun (të adhuruarin) e tij!"


HADITHI 6.

Prej njerëzve të parë ndaj të cilëve do të shpallet dënimi në Ditën e Gjykimit do të jetë dëshmori (shehidi, martiri). Ai do të sillet dhe All-llahu do tia bëjë të njohura të mirat që i ka bërë dhe do tia pranojë ato. (All-llahu i Madhëruar) do ti thotë:

"Çfarë bëre me këto?" Ai do ti përgjigjet:

"Luftova për hir Tënd deri sa rash dëshmor."

(All-llahu) do ti thotë:

"Gënjen! Luftove që të tjerët të thonë: Është guximtar!"

Dhe vërtet ashtu ishte. Pastaj do tu urdhërohet (engjëjve të rreptë) që ta tërheqin zvarrë me fytyrë përtoke derisa të hidhet në zjarr.

Njeriu tjetër do të jetë dijetari, i cili ka studjuar dijeninë, e ka mësuar dhe gjithashtu e ka lexuar Kuranin. Ai do të sillet dhe All-llahu do tia bëjë të njohura të mirat që i ka bërë, dhe ato do tia pranojë. (All-llahu i Madhëruar) do të thotë:

"Çfarë bëre me këto?" Ai do të thotë:

"Studjova diturinë dhe e mësova, e gjithashtu edhe e lexova Kuranin për hir Tënd."

All-llahu do ti thotë:


"Gënjen! Studjove diturinë vetëm që të tjerët të thonë: Ky është njeri i ditur. Lexove Kuranin që të thonë për ty: E lexon Kuranin."

Dhe vërtet ashtu ishte. Pastaj do tu urdhërohet (engjëjve të rreptë) që ta tërheqin zvarrë me fytyrë përtoke derisa të hidhet në zjarr.

Njeriu i tretë do të jetë pasaniku, të cilin All-llahu e kishte bërë të pasur duke ia dhënë të gjitha llojet e pasurisë. Ai do të sillet dhe All-llahu do ta njoftojë me veprat që i ka bërë. I Madhëruari do ti thotë:

"Çfarë bëre me këto?" Ai do të përgjigjet:

"Nuk lash vend pa e shpenzuar pasurinë time për hir Tënd." All-llahu do ti thotë:

"Gënjen! E ke shpenzuar pasurinë vetëm që të thonë për ty se je dorëdhënë!"

Dhe vërtet ashtu ishte. Pastaj do tu urdhërohet (engjëjve të rreptë) që të tërhiqet zvarrë me fytyrë përtoke derisa të hidhet në zjarr."


HADITHI 7.

Zoti kënaqet me bariun, i cili thërret ezanin për namaz dhe falet në majë të bjeshkës. Pastaj All-llahu thotë:

"Shiheni robin Tim i cili thërret ezanin dhe e kryen faljen, ai frikohet prej Meje. Unë ia kam falë këtij robi mëkatet e tij dhe e kam pranuar në Xhennet."


HADITHI 8.

Namazi i atij që nuk e ka kënduar thelbin e Kuranit (suren el-Fatiha) gjat faljes është i paplotësuar (i mangët) dhe i ka përsëritur këto fjalë tri herë. Dikush i tha ebu Hurejres: A duhet ta këndojmë edhe pas imamit kur edhe ai këndon Fatihën? Ai tha: këndojeni në heshtje, se e kam dëgjuar të Dërguarin e All-llahut a.s. duke thënë:

All-llahu ka thënë:

"E kam ndarë namazin ndërmjet Meje dhe robit Tim në dy gjysma, dhe ai (robi) do ta fitojë atë për të cilën është lutur."

Kur robi thotë:

"El hamdu lil-lahi rabbil alemin"; All-llahu thotë:

"Robi Im më lavdëroi."

Kur robi thotë:

"Er-rahmanir-rahim"; All-llahu thotë:

"Robi Im më lartësoi."

Kur robi thotë:

"Maliki jeumid-din"; All-llahu thotë:

"Robi Im më lavdëroi (robi Im i është bindur Madhërisë Sime)."

Kur robi thotë:

"Ijjake nabudu we ijjake nestain"; Ai thotë:

"Kjo është ndërmjet Meje dhe robit Tim dhe ai do ta fitojë atë, për të cilën është lutur."

Kur robi thotë:

"Ihdinas-siratal mustekim, siratal ledhine en amte alejhim, gajril magdubi alejhim we led-dalin"; Ai thotë:

"Kjo është për robin Tim, dhe ai do ta ketë atë që e ka kërkuar."


HADITHI 9.

Gjëja e parë për të cilën do të japë llogari robi (i All-llahut) në Ditën e Ringjalljes është namazi. Nëse i ka kryer namazet sipas rregullave, atëherë do të jetë i shpëtuar dhe i mirëpritur. Nëse namazet do të jenë të paplota (të mangëta), do të përjashtohet nga mirësia dhe do të jetë i humbur. Nëse do të ketë diçka të paplotësuar nga fardet (obligimet e domosdoshme), All-llahu do tu thotë (melekëve):

"Shihni se a ka kryer robi Im ndonjë namaz vullnetar, me të cilin do tia kisha plotësuar fardin."

Pastaj edhe veprat tjera do të gjykohen në të njëjtën mënyrë.










HADITHI 10.

"Agjërimi është Imi dhe Unë jam ai që jep shpërblimin për të. Agjëruesi i lë ngashërimet seksuale, ushqimin dhe pirjen për hir Tim. Agjërimi është mburojë, e ai që agjëron ka dy gëzime: kur han iftarin dhe kur takohet me Zotin e vet. Ndryshimi i erës së gojës së agjëruesit është më i mirë në syrin e All-llahut sesa era e miskut."


HADITHI 11.

"O biri i Ademit shpenzo, e Unë do të shpenzoj për ty!"


HADITHI 12.

Është thirrur një njeri në llogari prej atyre që kanë jetuar para jush. Te ai nuk u gjet asgjë e mirë, përveç se ai përzihej me njerëzit dhe ua lehtësonte hallet, e gjithashtu, pasi që kishte qenë i pasur, i urdhëronte shërbetorët e tij që tia vazhdojnë borxhin atij që gjendej në rrethana të vështira ekonomike.

Pastaj (i Dërguari i All-llahut a.s.) tha se All-llahu ka thënë:

"Ne jemi më të çmuar se ti në këtë. Lëshojeni të shkojë!"




HADITHI 13.

Isha te i Dërguari i All-llahut a.s. kur erdhën te ai dy burra: njëri ankohej nga vobekësia, e tjetri nga vjedhësit. I Dërguari i All-llahut a.s. tha:

"Sa u përket vjedhësve, do të kalojë një kohë e shkurtër, ndërsa karvani do të jetë në gjendje të dalë jashtë Mekkës pa roje (dmth nuk do të ketë më vjedhës). Ndërsa sa i përket vobekësisë, Çasti (Dita e Gjykimit) nuk do të vijë para se ta marrë ndonjëri prej jush pasurinë e vet dhe të shëtitet për tia dhënë dikujt, por nuk do të gjejë askend që do tia kishte pranuar.

Pastaj dikush nga ju do të paraqitet para All-llahut duke mos pasur as perde, e as përkthyes mes Zotit dhe tij. Pastaj All-llahu do ti thotë:

"A nuk të dhash pasuri?" Do të përgjigjet:

"Po." All-llahu do të thotë:

"A nuk të dërgova Lajmëtar?" do të thotë:

"Po." Pastaj (i pyeturi) do të shikojë në të djathtë, por nuk do të shohë asgjë pos zjarrit, dhe do të shohë edhe në të majtë, por nuk do të shohë asgjë pos zjarrit.

Pra, secili prej jush le ta mbrojë veten e tij prej zjarrit duke bërë mirësi qoftë edhe me një gjysmë hurme, e nëse nuk e ka këtë mundësi, atëherë me një fjalë të mirë."






HADITHI 14.

All-llahu i Madhëruar dhe i Lartësuar ka një numër të madh të melekëve (engjëjve), të cilët kërkojnë tubime, në të cilat përmendet emri i All-llahut. Kur e gjejnë tubimin (mexhlisin), ata afrohen dhe i mbulojnë me krahët e tyre rreth e për qark ata që janë tubuar duke e mbushur kështu hapësirën deri në qiellin më të afërt. Kur të tubuarit shpërndahen, engjëjt ngrihen në hapësirën qiellore. Pastaj All-llahu i pyet ata, edhe pse Ai i di të gjitha:

"Prej nga po vini?" ata thonë:

"Po vijmë nga një tubim në Tokë, në të cilin robërit e Tu të lartësonin, të madhëronin, të njësonin, të lavdëronin dhe kërkonin (të mirën) prej Teje." Ai thotë:

"Çfarë të mire kërkonin prej Meje?" Ata thonë:

"Kërkonin Xhennetin Tënd." Ai thotë:

"A e kanë parë ata Xhennetin Tim?" Ata thonë:

"Jo, o Zot." Ai thotë:

"E si do të ishte nëse do ta shihnin Xhennetin Tim?" Ata thonë:

"Ata kërkojnë mbrojtjen Tënde." Ai thotë:


"Prej kujt kërkojnë mbrojtjen Time?" Ata thonë:

"Prej zjarrit Tënd, o Zot." Ai thotë:

"Po a e kanë parë zjarrin Tim?" Ata thonë:

"Jo." Ai thotë:

"E si do të ishte nëse do ta shihnin zjarrin Tim?" Ata thonë:

"Ata kërkojnë faljen Tënde." (I Dërguari as) Tha: Pastaj Ai thotë:

"Unë i kam falur dhe i kam derdhur mbi ta të mirat që mi kanë kërkuar, dhe ua kam siguruar mbrojtjen Time nga ajo që kanë kërkuar mbrojtje."

(I Dërguari as) tha: Engjëjt thonë:

"O Zot, në mesin e tyre është edhe filani, rob - mëkatar, i cili ishte duke kaluar aty pari dhe (rastësisht) u ul në atë tubim." (I Dërguari as) tha: All-llahu u thotë:

"Gjithashtu edhe atë e kam falur, sepse ata janë një popull, me të cilin ai që rri, nuk vuan."


HADITHI 15.

"Unë jam ashtu siç më parafytyron robi. Jam me të kur më perkujton. Nëse më kujton në vehte, edhe Unë e kujtoj në vehte; nëse më kujton në tubime, Unë e kujtoj në tubime edhe më të mira, nëse më afrohet një pëllëmbë, i afrohem një krah, nëse më afrohet një krah, i afrohem një pash, dhe nëse më afrohet me ecje, i afrohem me shpejtësi."


HADITHI 16.

All-llahu i ka shkruar (përcaktuar) veprat e mira dhe ato të këqia. Pastaj ka spjeguar se ai që ka pasur për qëllim ta kryejë një vepër të mirë dhe nuk e ka kryer All-llahu do tia shkruajë një vepër të mirë të plotë, e nëse e ka kryer, atëherë All-llahu do tia shkruajë si dhjetë të mira deri në shtatëqind të mira, e madje edhe më tepër. Nëse njeriu ka pasur për qëllim një vepër të keqe dhe nuk e ka kryer, All-llahu do tia shkruajë një vepër të mirë të plotë, por nëse e ka kryer, All-llahu do tia shkruajë vetëm një vepër të keqe.


HADITHI 17.

O robërit e mi, Unë ia kam ndaluar dhunën Vehtes, dhe e kam ndaluar atë në mesin e juaj, pra mos i bëni dhunë njëri - tjetrit!

O robërit e mi, të gjithë ju jeni të humbur përveç atyre që Unë i kam udhëzuar, pra kërkoni udhëzimin nga Unë dhe Unë do tju udhëzoj!

O robërit e mi, të gjithë ju jeni të uritur, përveç atyre që i kam ushqyer Unë, pra kërkoni tju ushqej, dhe Unë do tju ushqej!

O robërit e mi, të gjithë ju jeni të zhveshur, përveç atyre që Unë i kam veshur, pra kërkoni veshjen Time dhe Unë do tju vesh!

O robërit e mi, ju bëni mëkate natë e ditë, e Unë i shlyej të gjitha mëkatet, pra kërkoni nga Unë falje dhe Unë do tju fal!

O robërit e mi, ju nuk jeni në gjendje të më dëmtoni edhe sikur të mundoheni (shumë) për ta bërë një gjë të tillë, por as nuk mundeni të më bëni mirë edhe nëse përpiqeni (shumë) për një gjë të tillë!

O robërit e mi, sikur të parët tuaj dhe të fundit tuaj, e gjithashtu edhe (të parët dhe të fundit) prej xhinve të mundohen të jenë të devotshëm sikur ai që ka zemrën më të devotshme prej jush, kjo nuk do ta shtonte sundimin Tim!

O robërit e mi, sikur të parët tuaj dhe të fundit tuaj e gjithashtu edhe (të parët dhe të fundit) prej xhinve të mundohen të jenë të prishur sikur ai, që ka zemrën më të prishur, kjo nuk do ta mungonte (pakësonte) sundimin Tim!

O robërit e mi, sikur të parët tuaj dhe të fundit tuaj, e gjithashtu edhe (të parët dhe të fundit) prej xhinve të ngriheni në një vend dhe të më luteni, Unë do ti përgjigjem lutjes të çdonjërit prej jush, e kjo nuk do ta pakësojë atë që kam Unë, as aq (ujë) sa mund të merr gjilpëra prej detit!

O robërit e mi, këto janë veprat tuaja, të cilat tek Unë janë të ruajtura dhe të llogaritura, e për to Unë do tju shpërblej. Pra, ai që gjen mirë le ta falënderojë All-llahun, ndërsa ai që gjen keq le të mos e fajësojë askë pos vetveten!








HADITHI 18.

O biri i Ademit, Unë rash i sëmurë, e ti nuk më vizitove! Njeriu do të thotë: O Zot, si mundem unë të të vizitoj Ty, kur Ti je Zoti i botërave? All-llahu do të thotë: A nuk e dije se një ndër robërit e mi ra i sëmurë, e ti nuk e vizitove? Dije pra, se nëse e vizitoje do të më gjeje tek ai!

O biri i Ademit, Unë të kërkova ushqim, e ti nuk më ushqeve! Njeriu do të thotë: O Zot, si mundem të të ushqej unë Ty, kur Ti je Zoti i botërave? All-llahu do ti thotë: A nuk e dije ti se një ndër robërit e mi të kërkoi ushqim, e ti nuk i dhe? Dije pra, se nëse e ushqeje, do të më gjeje tek ai!

O biri i Ademit, Unë të kërkova ujë, e ti nuk më dhe! Njeriu do të thotë: O Zot, si mundem unë të të jap ujë, kur Ti je Zoti i botërave? All-llahu do të thotë: A nuk e dije ti kur të kërkoi një ndër robërit e mi ujë, e ti nuk i dhe? Dije pra, se nëse do ti jepje ujë, do të më gjeje Mua tek ai!


HADITHI 19.

All-llahu ka thënë:

Krenaria është mbështjellësi Im (rida-pjesa e lartme e ihramit), ndërsa madhështia është petku Im (izar-pjesa e poshtme e ihramit), pra kush dëshiron të matet me Mua në këto dy gjëra, Unë do ta hedh në zjarr!


HADITHI 20.

Dyert e Xhennetit janë të hapura të hënave dhe të enjteve, dhe secilit rob të All-llahut, i cili nuk i ka bërë All-llahut shok (në adhurim) do ti falen mëkatet, përveç atij që i është hidhëruar vëllait të vet. Për ta do të thuhet:

Vonoheni (faljen e mëkateve) derisa të pajtohen, vonoheni derisa të pajtohen, vonoheni derisa të pajtohen!


HADITHI 21.

All-llahu i Lartësuar thotë:

"Do të jem armik ndaj tri lloje njerëzish në Ditën e Ringjalljes:

Ndaj njeriut që e ka dhënë fjalën duke u betuar në Mua, dhe e ka thyer atë;

Ndaj njeriut që e ka shitur njeriun e lirë dhe fitimin e ka shpenzuar (dmth e ka robëruar njeriun e lirë), dhe

Ndaj njeriut që ka marrë punëtor dhe ia ka caktuar rrogën, ndërsa pas kryerjes së punës nuk ia ka paguar punëtorit atë që e ka merituar."


HADITHI 22.

Asnjëri prej jush le të mos e nënçmojë veten!

(Shokët) i thanë:

O i dërguar i All-llahut, si mundet ndonjëri prej nesh ta nënçmojë veten?

Ai është përgjigjur:

Kur një njeri sheh ndonjë çështje, e cila ka të bëjë me fenë e All-llahut, e ai nuk flet, atëherë All-llahu në Ditën e Ringjalljes i thotë:

Çtë pengoi ta thuash të vërtetën rreth asaj çështjeje?

Njeriu do të thotë:

Frika prej njerëzve.

All-llahu do ti thotë:

Më mirë do të ishte nëse më frikoheshe Mua!


HADITHI 23.

Vërtet All-llahu do të thotë në Ditën e Ringjalljes:

"Ku janë ata që e donin njëri - tjetrin për hir të Madhërisë sime? Sot Unë do ti strehoj ata nën hijen Time, se kjo është dita në të cilën nuk ka hije përveç hijes Time!"






HADITHI 24.

Kur All-llahu e do ndonjë nga robërit e Tij e thërret Xhibrilin a.s. dhe i thotë:

Unë e dua këtë njeri, pra duaje edhe ti!

Atëherë edhe Xhibrili e do atë njeri. Pastaj Xhibrili thërret në hapësirën qiellore duke thënë:

All-llahu e do këtë njeri, pra duajeni edhe ju! Atëherë edhe banorët e qiellit e duan ate. Pastaj (ky njeri) pranohet edhe në tokë.

Nëse All-llahu nuk e do ndonjë nga robërit e Tij e thërret Xhibrilin dhe i thotë:

Unë nuk e dua këtë njeri, pra mos e duaj as ti!

Atëherë edhe Xhibrili nuk e do atë njeri. Pastaj Xhibrili thërret në hapësirën qiellore duke thënë:

All-llahu nuk e do këtë njeri, pra as ju mos e doni! Atëherë as ata nuk e duan atë, pastaj ky njeri urrehet edhe në tokë.


HADITHI 25.

Do ti shpall luftë atij që tregon armiqësi ndaj robit Tim!

Robi Im nuk më afrohet në mënyrë tjetër, përveç duke i kryer fardet (obligimet e domosdoshme). Ai vazhdon të më afrohet edhe më tepër me anë të veprave vullnetare, që e shton edhe më tepër dashurinë Time ndaj tij, e kështu Unë filloj ta dua ate, e kur e dua, atëherë bëhem veshi me të cilin dëgjon, syri me të cilin sheh, dora me të cilën bie, dhe këmba e tij me të cilën ecë. Nëse ky rob kërkon diçka prej meje, Unë me siguri do tia jap, nëse kërkon strehimin Tim, vërtet Unë do ta strehoj atë. Unë nuk nguroj për asgjë më tepër se në marrjen e shpirtit të robit Tim fisnik: ai e urren vdekjen, e Unë e urrej lëndimin e tij.


HADITHI 26.

Vërtet prej të gjithë të devotshmëve më së tepërmi e pëlqej besimtarin e varfër, i cili është në skamje, e megjithatë tregon një vëmendje të posaçme gjat namazit, si dhe bindje të plotë gjat adhurimit të Zotit të tij duke e respektuar atë në vetmi; nuk gjendet në sy të keq tek njerëzit, nuk tregohet me gisht drejt tij, dhe mundësia e jetesës së tij arrin vetëm kushtet elementare, e ai përsëri duron.

Pastaj i Dërguari i All-llahut a.s. tha:

Vdekja do të kishte ardhur më herët tek ai, por ngushëlluesit e tij do të ishin pak (në numër) dhe i vogël do të ishte trashëgimi i tij.


HADITHI 27.

E pyetëm Abdull-llah ibn Mesudin t për ajetin:

"Dhe assesi mos mendoni se janë të vdekur ata që u vranë në Rrugën e All-llahut! Përkundrazi, ata janë të gjallë duke u furnizuar te Zoti i tyre"

(Ali Imran; 169)

Dhe ai tha:

Edhe ne kemi pyetur (të Dërguarin e All-llahut a.s.) dhe na ka thënë:

Shpirtrat e tyre janë në brendësi të zogjve të gjelbër, duke pasur kandila të varur për Arsh dhe (këto njerëz) shetisin në Xhennet nga të duan, pastaj pushojnë dhe qetësohen në ato kandila. Atëherë Zoti ua hedh një shikim dhe u thotë:

"A dëshironi diçka tjetër?" ata thonë:

"Çka mundemi të dëshirojmë, kur po shetisim lirisht dhe kah të duam në Xhennet?" All-llahu ua drejton tri herë këtë pyetje, e ata, kur e shohin se do të pyeten përsëri, përgjigjen:

"O Zot, dëshirojmë që të na i vendosësh edhe një herë shpirtrat në trupat tonë (dmth në dunja) dhe të luftojmë derisa të vdesim edhe një herë në rrugën tënde." Kur Ai sheh se ata nuk kanë nevojë për asgjë tjetër, i le të qetë.












HADITHI 28.

Në mesin e paraardhësve të juaj ishte një njeri, i cili kishte një plagë, dhe prej dhimbjeve të tmerrshme, të cilat më nuk mund ti duronte, mori thikën dhe preu dorën, prej së cilës rrodhi gjak derisa vdiq.

All-llahu tha:

"Robi Im më tejkaloi në vehten e tij (dmth shkeli ligjin Tim), pra Unë ia kam ndaluar atij hyrjen në Xhennet."


HADITHI 29.

Kur unë ia marr robit besimtar shokun nga banorët e dunjasë, e pastaj ai duron, çfarë shpërblimi i takon atij përveç Xhennetit?


HADITHI 30.

"Nëse robi Im dëshiron të takohet me Mua, edhe Unë dëshiroj të takohem me të, e nëse ai nuk dëshiron të takohet me Mua, as Unë nuk dëshiroj të takohem me të."

Një hadith i ngjashëm në një transmetim më të gjërësishëm thotë:

Nga Ajsha r. përcillet se i Dërguari i All-llahut a.s. ka thënë:

Atë që dëshiron të takohet me All-llahun, edhe All-llahu dëshiron ta takojë, e atë që nuk dëshiron takim me All-llahun, as All-llahu nuk dëshiron ta takojë.

Unë (thotë Ajsha r.) thash: O i dërguar i All-llahut, a është kjo nga urrejtja e vdekjes, sepse ne të gjithë e urrejmë vdekjen?

Ai (i Dërguari i All-llahut a.s.) tha:

Nuk është ashtu, por kur besimtarit i jepet lajmi për mëshirën dhe kënaqësinë e Zotit, si dhe pranimi i tij në Xhennet, ai dëshiron ta takojë All-llahun, e edhe All-llahu dëshiron ta takojë atë, ndërsa kur mosbesimtarit i jepet lajmi i dënimit nga All-llahu dhe hidhërimit të Tij, ai vërtet nuk dëshiron ta takojë All-llahun, e as All-llahu nuk dëshiron ta takojë atë.


HADITHI 31.

Një njeri tha: Pasha All-llahun, All-llahu nuk do ta falë filanin!

Në këtë All-llahu i Lartësuar tha:

"Kush është ai, që betohet se Unë nuk do ta fal filanin? Me të vërtetë Unë e fala atë, ndërsa i asgjësova veprat e tua!"


HADITHI 32.

Një njeri, i cili ia kishte ngarkuar vehtes disa mëkate të mëdha, kur ra në shtratin e vdekjes u tha djemve të vet:

"Kur të vdes më digjni, e pastaj më shtypni dhe ma hidhni hirin në det, se pasha All-llahun, nëse Ai më merr në dorë, do të më dënojë ashtu si askë më parë!" Dhe djemtë e bënë atë që u tha i ati. Pastaj All-llahu i tha tokës:

"Nxirre atë që ke marrë!" dhe njeriu u duk aty (para All-llahut). All-llahu tha:

"Çtë shtyu ta bësh atë gjë?" njeriu tha:

"Frika prej teje, o Zoti Im!"

Për këtë shkak All-llahu e fali atë.


HADITHI 33.

Një rob (i All-llahut) bëri një mëkat dhe tha:

"O Zoti im, ma fal mëkatin!" I Lartmadhëruari tha:

"Robi Im ka bërë një mëkat duke e ditur se Zoti i tij i fal mëkatet, por edhe dënon për ta."

Robi përsëri ka bërë një mëkat dhe ka thënë:

"O Zot, ma fal mëkatin!" I Lartmadhëruari tha:

"Robi Im ka bërë një mëkat dhe ka ditur se Zoti i tij fal dhe dënon."




Robi bëri edhe një mëkat dhe përsëri tha:

"O Zot, ma fal mëkatin!"

Dhe i Lartmadhëruari tha:

"Robi Im e ka bërë mëkatin duke e ditur se Zoti i tij fal dhe dënon për mëkatet. Bë çtë duash, Unë të kam falë!"


HADITHI 34.

"O biri i Ademit, derisa të më lutesh Mua dhe të kërkosh nga Unë (falje), Unë do të fal!

O biri i Ademit, qofshin mëkatet e tua deri në qiell, nëse kërkon falje nga Unë, Unë do të fal!

O biri i Ademit, nëse vjen te Unë me mëkate të mëdha sa toka, pastaj më drejtohesh duke mos më bërë shok (në adhurim) Unë do të dhuroj falje po aq të madhe!"


HADITHI 35.

All-llahu i Lartmadhëruar zbret çdo natë në qiellin e tokës të tretën e fundit të natës dhe thotë:

"Kush është duke mu lutur që tia pranoj lutjen?; Kush është duke më kërkuar, që ti jap atë që kërkon? Kush është duke më kërkuar falje, që tia fal (mëkatet)?"

në transmetimin e Muslimit hadithi përfundon:

"Dhe kështu vazhdon deri në agim"


HADITHI 36.

Besimtarët do të tubohen në Ditën e Ringjalljes dhe do të thonë:

"Ti themi dikujt të ndërmjetësojë për ne tek All-llahu!" dhe do të shkojnë te Ademi dhe do ti thonë:

"Ti je babai i njerëzimit, All-llahu të krijoi me dorën e tij dhe u urdhëroi melekëve që të të përulen, dhe Ai ti mësoi ty emrat e çdo gjëje, pra ndërmjetëso për ne te All-llahu që të na lirojë prej këtij vendi, në të cilin gjendemi!" ai do të thotë:

"Unë nuk jam në gjendje për ta bërë një gjë të tillë." dhe do tua përmendë gabimin e tij (në Xhennet), do të ndihet i turpëruar dhe do tu thotë:

"Shkoni te Nuhu, se ai është i dërguari i parë banorëve të tokës!" dhe kur do të shkojnë te ai, do tu thotë:

"Unë nuk jam në gjendje ta bëj një gjë të tillë." Dhe do ta përmendë kërkesën që ia bëri All-llahut për një gjë, rreth së cilës nuk kishte njohuri. Nuhu do të ndihet i turpëruar dhe do tu thotë:

"Shkoni te miku i Mëshiruesit, (Ibrahimi as)!" ndërsa ai do tu thotë:




"Unë nuk jam në gjendje ta bëj një gjë të tillë, shkoni te Musai, robi dhe Fjala e All-llahut, të cilit ia ka dhënë Tewratin." Por kur do të shkojnë te ai, do tu thotë:

"Unë nuk jam në gjendje ta bëj një gjë të tillë." Dhe do tua përmendë rastin kur e ka vrarë një person në vend të një tjetri19. Kështu ai do të ndihet i turpëruar nga Zoti i tij dhe do tu thotë:

"Shkoni te Isai, rob i All-llahut dhe Lajmëtar, fjala e All-llahut dhe shpirti!" atëherë do të shkojnë te ai, dhe ai do tu thotë:

"Unë nuk jam në gjendje ta bëj një gjë të tillë, por shkoni te Muhammedi r (qoftë bekimi dhe paqja e All-llahut mbi të) të cilit rob All-llahu ia ka falë të gjitha mëkatet, të kaluarat dhe të ardhshmet!"

Atëherë (thotë i Dërguari i All-llahut a.s.) do të vijnë tek unë e unë do të kërkoj leje që të shkoj te Zoti Im. Leja do të më jepet, dhe unë do të shkoj te All-llahu dhe do ti bëj sexhde (do të përulem). All-llahu do të më lë ashtu një kohë, aq sa do të dëshirojë dhe do të më thotë:

"Çoje kokën. Kërko dhe do të jepet, flit dhe do të dëgjohesh, ndërmjetëso dhe do të pranohet!"

Pastaj unë do ta çoj kokën dhe do ta falënderoj në një mënyrë nderuese që do të ma mësojë Ai, dhe do të ndërmjetësoj, e Ai do të më japë (një numër të caktuar njerëzish), e unë do ti pranoj ata në Xhennet. Pastaj do të shkoj përsëri te Ai, dhe kur do ta shoh do të përulem ahtu siç u përula herën e parë. Pastaj do të ndërmjetësoj dhe Ai do të mi caktojë (disa njerëz), e unë do ti pranoj ata në Xhennet. Atëherë do të lutem edhe për të tretën herë, e edhe për të katërtën dhe do të them: në zjarr mbesin vetëm ata, që i ka përshkruar Kurani. Nuk ka dyshim se këto njerëz do të jetojnë aty përgjithmonë.

në transmetimin e Buhariut shtohet:

I Dërguari i All-llahut a.s. tha:

Do të dalë prej Xhehennemit ai që ka thënë:

"Nuk ka hyjni tjetër përveç All-llahut", dhe i cili ka në zemrën e tij mirësi, qoftë edhe sa një kokërr gruri: pastaj do të dalë prej Xhehennemit ai që ka thënë:

"Nuk ka hyjni tjetër përveç All-llahut" dhe i cili ka në zemrën e tij mirësi sa një thërmi mielli; dhe do të dalë prej Xhehennemit ai që ka thënë:

"Nuk ka hyjni tjetër perveç All-llahut" dhe që në zemrën e tij ka pasur mirësi në madhësinë e thërmisë së atomit.


HADITHI 37.

"Kam përgaditur për robërit e drejtë atë që syri nuk ka parë, veshi nuk ka dëgjuar dhe as që ka paramenduar zemra e njeriut."

ebu Hurejre t thotë: Për këtë çështje mundeni të lexoni edhe në Kuran:

"Askush nuk e di se çkënaqësi u është pregaditur për atë që kanë punuar!"

(Sexhde-17)


HADITHI 38.

Kur All-llahu krijoi Xhennetin dhe Zjarrin (Xhehennemin), e dërgoi Xhibrilin te Xhenneti duke i thënë:

"Shko dhe shih se çkam pregaditur për banorët e tij". Atëherë Xhibrili shkoi në Xhennet dhe pa çfarë kishte përgaditur All-llahu për banorët e Xhennetit. Kur engjëlli u kthye te All-llahu tha:

"Pasha Madhërinë tënde, askush nuk di për të pa hyrë brenda!"

Atëhërë All-llahu urdhëroi që Xhenneti të rrethohet me vështirësi, dhe i tha Xhibrilit:

"Kthehu dhe shikoje përsëri!" meleku shkoi përsëri në Xhennet dhe e pa se qe i rrethuar me vështirësi, dhe kur u kthye te All-llahu tha:

"Pasha Madhërinë tënde, frikësohem se askush nuk do të hyjë në të!"

Atëherë All-llahu iu drejtua përsëri Xhibrilit dhe i tha:

"Shko te zjarri dhe shih se çkam përgaditur për banorët e tij!" Kur e pa Xhibrili zjarrin, pa se qe i ndërtuar në shtresa - një mbi një. U kthye te All-llahu dhe tha:

"Pasha Madhërinë tënde, ai që do të dinte për te, nuk do të dëshironte të hyjë në të!"

Atëherë All-llahu urdhëroi që të rrethohet me kënaqësi, dhe i tha Xhibrilit:

"Këthehu në të!" ai u kthye dhe tha:

"Pasha Madhërinë tënde, frikësohem se askush nuk do ti shpëtojë hyrjes në të"




HADITHI 39.

U zurën Xhenneti dhe Xhehennemi ndërmjet vehte dhe Xhehennemi tha:

"Te unë gjendet i fuqishmi dhe kryelarti", ndërsa Xhenneti tha:

"Te unë gjendet i dobëti dhe i vobekti" pastaj gjykoi All-llahu ndërmjet tyre:

"Ti je Xhenneti, mëshira Ime, nëpërmjet teje Unë i tregoj mëshirë atij që dëshiroj, ndërsa ti je zjarri, ndëshkimi Im, nëpërmjet teje dënoj atë që dëshiroj, dhe është caktimi Im që secili prej jush ta ketë hisen e vet!"


HADITHI 40.

All-llahu do tu thotë banorëve të Xhennetit:

"Banorë të Xhennetit!" ata do të thonë:

"Zoti ynë, po të përgjigjemi, jemi nën dëshirën e kërkesës Tënde dhe mirësia gjendet në duart tua" atëherë All-llahu do të thotë:

"A jeni të kënaqur plotësisht?" ata do të përgjigjen:

"O Zot, si të mos jemi të kënaqur, kur Ti na ke dhënë atë që nuk ia ke dhënë asnjërës prej krijesave tua?" All-llahu do të thotë:

"A nuk dëshironi që tu jap diçka tjetër, më të mirë se kjo?" ata do të përgjigjen:

"O Zot, çka mund të jetë më e mirë se kjo që na e ke dhënë?" Ai do të thotë:

"Unë do ta bëj që mirësia Ime të zbresë mbi ju, dhe pas kësaj më nuk do të jem i pakënaqur me ju!"


Lavd-falënderimi i takon All-llahut 

që na e mundësoi këtë.
per me shume kliko ketu ke riadun salihin buhari etj
http://www.kurandhesunet.net/Hyrja/index1.htm

----------


## cunimartum

Do ishte mire qe kush te dije Hadithe te tjera kudsij ti bjere dhe ti diskutojme me qellim qe te mesojme sa me shume prej tyre. Do ishte mire gjithashtu qe te bien komentimet e tyre NE DASHTE ZOTI _"INSHALLAH_
PAQA DHE MESHIRA E ZOTIT QOFSHIN  ME BESIMTARET

----------


## Matrix

Pyetje:

1-) A nuk ngjan Hadithi 18 me vargjet biblike te Mateut 25?

2-) Per Hadithin 35, cfare nenkuptohet me zbritje te Zotit ne qiellin e tokes? Zoti a nuk eshte i kudondodhur? Si mund te levize Zoti? A ka vende ku Zoti nuk eshte i pranishem?

Ju faleminderit...

----------


## Newhost

Zoti gjendet mbi Arsh zoteri...Zoti nuk eshte kudo ..Per me shume shif Kuran Ta`Ha ajeti i 5..

----------


## xhenisi

40 Hadithe nga Imam En-Neveviu


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

HADITH 1

Nga emiri i besimtareve Ebu Hafse Umer ibn-ul-Hattabit, radijall-llahu anhu, trasmetohet se ka thene:

"E kam degjuar te Derguarin e All-llahut, sal-lall-llahu alejhi ue sal-lem, duke thene:

'Veprat jane sipas qellimit dhe çdokujt i takon ajo qe e ka per qellim. Prandaj, kush shperngulet (ben hixhret) per shkak te All-llahut dhe te derguarit te Tij, shperngulja (hixhreti ) e tij eshte per All-llahun dhe te derguarin e Tij. Ndersa, shperngulja e kujt eshte te fitoje disa te mira te kesaj bote ose te martohet me ndonje femer, i atilli nuk do te fitoje tjeter perveç çka ka pasur per qellim '."

(Kete e trasmetojne dy imame muhaddithe: Ebu Abdullah Muhammed ibn Ismail ibn Ibrahim ibn el-Mugire ibn Berdize el Buhari dhe Ebul Husejn Muslim ib el-Haxhaxh ibn Muslim el-Kusherij el-Nesjaburi ne dy sahihet e tyre, te cilat konsiderohen dy permbledhje me te sakta te shkruara te haditheve.)



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

HADITH 2

Nga Umeri, radijall-llahu anhu, gjthashtu trasmetohet se ka thene:

"Nje dite ishim duke ndenjur te i Derguari I All-llahut, sal-lall-llahu alejhi ue sel-lem, kur u duk nje njeri me rroba shume te bardha dhe floke shume te zeza. Ne te nuk hetohej shenja e udhetimit dhe askush prej nesh nuk e njohem. U ul prane te Derguarit, sal-lall-llah alejhi ue sel-lem, duke i mbeshtetur gjunjet e vet mbi gjunjet e tij, i vendosi duart e veta ne kofshen e tij dhe tha:

'O Muhammed, me trego ç'eshte Islami?' I Derguari, sal-lall-llahu alejhi ue sel-lem, ka thene: ' Islami eshte qe te deshmosh qe nuk ka Zot tjeter perveç All-llahut dhe se Muhammedi eshte i derguari i Zotit, ta kryesh namazin, ta ndash zekatin, ta argjerosh Ramadanin, ta vizitosh Ka'ben nese ke mundesi ta besh kete!' Ai tha: 'Te verteten e the!' Ne u çuditem: po e pyet dhe po ia verteton. Ai tha: 'Me trego ç'eshte imani?' ( Pejgamberi )tha: 'Ta besosh Zotin, Engjujt e Tij, Librat e Tij, te Derguarit e Tij, Diten e fundit dhe te besosh ne te caktuarit e Tij te te mires dhe te keqes.' Tha:'Te verteten e the.' Tha : 'Me trego ç'eshte ihsani?'( Pejgamberi ) tha: 'Ta adhurosh Zotin sikur e sheh Ate, sepse edhe pse ti nuk e sheh Ate, Ai vertet te sheh ty.' Tha: 'Me trego ç'eshte Çasti (i fundit, dita e shkaterrimit)?' (Pejgamberi) tha: 'Per kete i pyeturi nuk di me shume nga ai i cili pyet.' 'Me trego mbi shenjat e tij?' Tha: 'Kur roberesh t'i lindi vetes zonjushe, kur te shihen barinjte kembezbathur, te zhveshur e te mjere se si garojne nendertimin e godinave te mbedha.' Pastaj shkoi, kurse une mbeta i habitur. Pastaj ( I Derguari ) tha: 'O Umer, a e njeh ate qe me pyeti?' Thashe: 'All-llahu dhe i Derguari i Tij me se miri e di.' Tha: 'Vertet ky qe Xhibrili, erdhi t'ua mesoje fene tuaj '."

( Muslimi )



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

HADITH 3

Nga Ebu Abdurrahman Abdullah ibn Umer el-Hattabi, radijall-llahu anhuma, Trasmetohet se ka thene: "E kam degjuar te Derguarin e All-llahut, sal-lall-llahu alejhi ue sel-lem, duke thene:

' Islami ngrihet mbi pese ( shtylla ): ne te deshmuarit se nuk ka zot tjeter, perveç All-llahut dhe se Muhammedi eshte i derguar i Zotit, ne kryerjen e namazit, ne dhenien e zekatit, ne te vizituarit e Ka'bes dhe ne argjerimin e Ramadanit '."

( Buhariu dhe Muslimi )



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

HADITH 4

Nga Abdurrahman Abdullah ibn Mes'udi, radijall-llahu anhu, trasmetohet se ka thene: "Me ka treguar i Derguari i All-llahut, sal-lall-llahu alejhi ue sel-lem, kurse ai eshte ai i cili e fliste te verteten dhe te cilit i besohet:

' Vertet çdo njeri nga ju formohet ne brendesinee nenes se tij katerdhjete dite si pike ( nutfetun ), pastaj behet e varur ( alekatun ) ngjashem me kete periode,pastaj, behet cope mishi ngjashem me kete periode, pastaj i dergohet meleku dhe e frymezon ne te shpirtin ( ruh ), dhe ketij meleku i urdherohen dy gjera: ta shkruaje nafken ( rizkun ) ( e femijes ), exhelin ( sa do te jetoje ), veprat dhe ( ne pikepamje te jetes ) a eshte i fatshem apo i pafatshem. Pasha All-llahun, perveç te cilit nuk ka zot tjeter, disa nga ju do te punojne pune si njerez te xhennetit deri atehere kur ndermjet tij dhe xhennetit te jete nje kute hapesire dhe do te arrije dhe le pas ajo qe eshte shkruar, dhe do te vazhdoje te punoje vepra te njerzve te zjarrit deri dhe do te hyje ne te. E disa nga ju do te punojne pune te njerzve te zjarrit deri atehere kur ndermjet tij dhe zjarrit te jete nje kut hapesire, dhe do te arrije dhe le pas ajo qe eshte shkruar, dhe do te punoje pune te njerzve te xhennetit dhe do te hyje ne te '."

( Buhariu dhe Muslimi )



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

HADITH 5

Nga nena e besimdrejteve Ummi Abdullah Aisha, radijall-llahu anha, trsasmetohet se ka thene: " I Derguari i All-llahut, sal-lall-llahu alejhi ue sel-lem, ka thene:

'Kush vepron per kete çeshtjen tone ate qe nuk eshte nga ajo, ajo eshte e refuzuar'."

( Buahriu dhe Muslimi )

Sipas transmetimit te Muslimit:

'Kush vepron diç qe nuk eshte ne pajtim me çeshtjen tone, ajo (veper ) eshte e refuzuar'."

HADITH 6

Nga Ebu Abdullah en-Nu'man ibn Beshiri, radijall-llahu anhuma, trasmetohet se ka thene: " E kam degjuar te Derguarin e All-llahut, sal-lall-lahu alejhi ue sel-lem, duke thene: 

' Vertet e lejuara ( hallalli ) eshte e qarte, por edhe e ndaluara ( harami ) eshte e qarte. Ndermjet tyre jane gjerat e dyshimta, te cilat shume njerez nuk i dine. Kush mbrohet nga gjerat e dyshimta, e ka siguruar ne pikepamje te besimit dhe te nderit, ndersa kush bie ne gjerat e dyshimta, ka rene ne te ndaluaren, ngjashem sikurse bariu i cili e ruan kopene rreth vendit ( kullotes ) te ndaluar, ne cast kopeja mund t'i ike dhe te kullose ne te. Cdo sundues e ka vendin ( kulloten ) per te tjeret te ndaluar, kurse vendi i ndaluar i All-llahut jane ndalesat ( haramet ) e Tij. A nuk eshte ne trup nje organ, kurse ai eshte mire ( i shendoshe ) - i shendoshe eshte tere trupi, kur prishet, prishet tere trupi. E ajo eshte zemra!' "



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

HADITH 7

Nga Ebu Rukajje Temmim ibn Evs ad-Darijje, radijall-llahu anhu, trasmetohet se Pejgamberi, sal-lall-llahu alejhi ue sel-lem , ka thene: 

" ' Feja eshte kshille.' Thame: Per ke ( o i Derguar i Zotit )? ' Tha: ' Per All-llahun, Librin e Tij, per imamet ( kreret ) e muslimaneve dhe njerezit e rendomte prej tyre'. "

( Muslimi ) 



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

HADITH 8

Nga Ibn Umeri, radijall-lahu anhuma, trasmetohet se i Derguari i All-llahut, sal-lall-llahu alajhi ue sel-lem, ka thene: 

"Me eshte urdheruar t'i luftoj njerezit derisa te deshmojne se nuk ka zot tjeter, pervec All-llauht, te falin namazin dhe te japin zekat. Kur ta bejne kete do ta fitojne nga une sigurine per jeten dhe pasurine e tyre, nese jane ne pajtim me Islamin, dhe llogarine e tyre do ta japin para All-llahut te madheruar. "

(Buhariu dhe Muslimi )



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

HADITH 9

Nga Ebu Hurejre Abdurrahman ibn Sahri, radijall-llahu nahu, trasmetohet se ka thene: " E kam degjuar te Derguarin e All-llahut, sal-lall-llahu alejhi ue sel-lem, duke thene: 

'C'u kam ndaluar, largohuni nga ajo, kurse c'u kam urdheruar, punoni nga to sa te mundeni, sepse asgje nuk i ka shkaterruar ata qe kane qene para jush, pervrec shume pyetje te teperta te tyre dhe mosnenshtrimi i tyre ndaj pejgambereve te tyre'." 

( Buhariu dhe Muslimi ) 



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

HADITH 10

Nga Ebu Hurejre, radijall-llahu anhu, trasmetohet se ka thene: ' I Derguari i All-llahut, sal-lall-llahu alejhi ue sel-lem, ka thene: 

' Vertet All-llahu i madheruar eshte i mire dhe nuk pranon pervec mire, dhe vertete All-llahu u ka urdheruar besimtareve ate qe u ka urdheruar te derguarve. I madheruari ka thene: ' O ju te derguar, hani gjerat e mira dhe punoni mire.' I madheruari ka thene: ' O ju besimdrejte, hani gjerat e mira me te cilat u kemi furnizuar.' Pastaj e permendi njeriun , i cili ka udhetuar gjateme floke te shpupurituradhe te pluhurosura dhe i cili shtriu duart e tij kah qielli: ' O Krijues, o Krijues! Kurse ushqimi i tij eshte haram, dhe pija e tij haram, dhe veshmbathja e tij haram, dhe eshte ushqyer me haram. E si do te pranohet lutja e tij!' "

( Muslimi ) 

HADITH 10

Nga Ebu Hurejre, radijall-llahu anhu, trasmetohet se ka thene: ' I Derguari i All-llahut, sal-lall-llahu alejhi ue sel-lem, ka thene: 

' Vertet All-llahu i madheruar eshte i mire dhe nuk pranon pervec mire, dhe vertete All-llahu u ka urdheruar besimtareve ate qe u ka urdheruar te derguarve. I madheruari ka thene: ' O ju te derguar, hani gjerat e mira dhe punoni mire.' I madheruari ka thene: ' O ju besimdrejte, hani gjerat e mira me te cilat u kemi furnizuar.' Pastaj e permendi njeriun , i cili ka udhetuar gjateme floke te shpupurituradhe te pluhurosura dhe i cili shtriu duart e tij kah qielli: ' O Krijues, o Krijues! Kurse ushqimi i tij eshte haram, dhe pija e tij haram, dhe veshmbathja e tij haram, dhe eshte ushqyer me haram. E si do te pranohet lutja e tij!' "

( Muslimi ) 



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

HADITH 11 

Nga Ebu Muhammed el-Hasan ibn Alijj ibn Ebi Talibi, nipit te te Derguarit te All-llahut, sal-lall-llahu alejhi ue sel-lem, dhe rejhanit (lule erekendese ) te tij, radijall-llahu anhuma, trasmetohet se ka thene: " Kam mbajtur ne mend nga i Derguari i All-llahut, sal-lall-llahu alejhi ue sel-lem: 

' Lere ate qe te duket e dyshimte, kurse pranoje ate qe nuk te nuk te duket e dyshimte'. "

( Tirmidhiu dhe Nesaiu ) 

( Tirmidhiu ka thene: " Ky eshte hadith hasen sahih." ) 



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

HADITHI 12

Nga Ebu Hurejre, radijall-lahu anhu, trasmetohet se ka thene: " I derguari i Zotit, sal-lall-llahu alejhi ue sel-lem, ka thene: 

'Nga Islami i mire i nje njeriu eshte largimi nga ajo qe nuk i intereson'. "

( Tirmidhiu dhe te tjeret trasmetojne se ky eshte hadith hasen.) 



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

HADITH 13

Nga Ebu Hamza Enes ibn Maliku, radijall-llahu anhu, sherbyesi i te Derguarit, sal-lall-llahu alejhi ue sel-lem, trasmeton se Pejgamberi, sal-lall-llahu alejhi ue sel-lem, ka thene: 

" Nuk do te jete besimitar ( mu'min ) askush nga ju, derisa nuk i deshiron vellaut te tij ate cka i deshiron vetes. "

( Buhariu dhe Muslimi ) 



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

HADITH 14

Nga ibn Mes'udi, radijall-llahu anhu, trasmetohet se ka thene: " I Derguari i All-llahut, sal-lall-llahu alejhi ue sel-lem, ka thene: 

' Nuk eshte e lejuar derdhja e gjakut te nje muslimani, pervec ne tri raste: prostitucion i vonshem (person nje here i martuar), shpirti per shpirt(koka per koke) dhe ai i cili e le fene (e tij) dhe e le bashkesine e tij '."

(Buhariu dhe Muslimi) 



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

HADITHI 15

Nga Ebu Hurejre, radijall-llahu anhu, trasmetohet se i Derguari i All-llahut, sal-lall-llahu alejhi ue sel-lem, ka thene: 

" Kush e beson All-llahun she diten e Mbrame, le te flase mire ose te heshte, dhe kush beson ne All-llahun dhe diten e Mbrame, le ta nderoje fqiun e tij dhe kush beson ne All-llahun dhe diten e Mbrame, le ta nderoje musafirin e tij." 

( Buhariu dhe Muslimi )

HADITH 16

Nga Ebu Hurejre radijall-llahu anhu, trasmetohet: " Nje njeri i tha te Derguarit te All--llahut, sal-lall-llahu alejhi ue sel-lem: 

' Me keshillo.' I Derguari tha:' Mos u zemero!' Ky e perseriti pyetjen disa here. I Derguari perseri tha: 'Mos u zemero! ' "

( Buhariu ) 



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

HADITH 17

Nga Ebu Ja'la Sheddadibn Eusi, radijall-llahu anhu, trasmetohet se i Derguari i All-llahut, sal-lall-llahu alejhi ue sel-lem, ka thene: 

"Vertet All-llahue ka bere obligim miresjelljen ndaj cdo gjeje: Kur te mbytni ( p.sh. armikun ), mbyteni ne menyren me te mire; kur te therni, therni ne menyren me te mire; mprehni thikat qe t'ia lehtesoni sakrifices tuaj. "

( Muslimi ) 



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

HADITHI 18

Nga Ebu Dharr Xhundub ibn Zhunadeh dhe Abdurrahman Muadh ibn Xhebeli, radijall-llahu anhuma, trasmetohet se i Derguari i Zotit, sal-lall-llahu alejhi ue sel-lem, ka thene: 

"Kije ndermend All-llahun kudo qe te jesh. Pas te keqes pason e mira, ajo do ta fshije te keqen. dhe edukoj njerzit me moral te mire. "

( Trasmeton Tirmidhiu, i cili thote: Ky eshte hadith hasen, kurse ne disa permbledhje te tjera eshte hadith sashih.) 



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

HADITH 19

Nga Ebu'l Abbas Abdullah ibn Abbasi, radijall-llahu anhuma, trasmetohet se ka thene: "Nje dite kam qene pas te derguarit te All-llahut, sal-lall-llahu alejhi ue sel-lem, dhe me tha: 

' O djalosh, do t'i mesoj disa fjale: Kije ndermend All-llahun, All-llahu do te te ruaje ty. Kije nder mend All-llahun, All-llahun do ta gjesh para teje. Kur te kerkosh, kerko prej All-llahut. Nese kerkon ndihme, kerko prej All-llahut. Dije, sikur tere populli te tubohejqe te te ndihmoje ne dic, nuk do te te ndihmonin, pervec ate cka te ka caktuar All-llahu. E nese do te tuboheshin qe ne dic te te bejne dem, nuk do te te demtonin, pervec ne ate cka All-llahu tash me te ka caktuar. Jane ngriturlart pendat dhe jane thare faqet ( d.m.th. cdo gje eshte caktuar dhe mbaruar ) 

( Tirmidhiu, i cili thote: hadith hasen sahih ) 

Ne trasmetimet e tjera, pervec te Tirmidhiut, qendron: 

" Kije ndermend All-llahun, do ta gjesh para vetes. Njihe All-llahun ( kur je ) ne bollek, All-llahu do te njeh ty ne veshtiresi. Dhe dije, ajo qe nuk te ka goditur, as qe ka mundur te te godase, kurse ajo qe te ka goditur, nuk ka mundur te mos te godase. Dije se verte ndihma eshte me durim, gezimi me deshperim, kurse ne cdo veshtiresi ka lehtesi." 



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

HADITH 20

Nga Ebu Mes'ud Ukbe Amr el-Ensarij el-Bedrij, radijall-llahu anhu, trasmetohet se ka thene: 

' Vertet, nga fjalet (urtesite) qe bota i ka mbajtur mend nga predikimet e pejgambereve te meparshem eshte: 'Kur nuk turperohesh, atehere vepro c'te duash'. "

(Buhariu)

HADITH 21

Nga Ebu Amri - e sipas disave Ebu Amrete, Sufjan ibn Abdullahu, radijall-llahu anhuma, trasmetohet se ka thene: 

"Thashe : 'O i Resulull-llah! Me thuaj per Islamin ate per cka nuk do te kem nevoje te pyes askend pervec teje." 

Tha: ' Thuaj, e besoj All-llahun , pastaj vazhdo me ngulm (ne kete)'."

( Muslimi )



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

HADITH 22

Nga Ebu Abdullah Xhabiri ibn Abdullah el-Ensarij, radijall-llahu anhuma, trasmetohet: 

" Nje njeri e pyeti Resulullahin, sal-lall-llahu slejhi ue sel-lem, dhe tha: 'C'mendon nese i fal namazet e obliguara, e argjeroj Ramadanin, u permbahem te lejaurave kurse braktisi te ndaluarat dhe nuk bej asgje me shume nga kjo, a do te hyj ne xhennet?' I Derguari, sal-lall-llahu alejhi ue sel-lem, tha: 'Po'! "

(Muslimi) 



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

HADITH 23 

Nga Ebu Malik al-Harith ibn Asim el-Esh'arij, radijall-llahu anhu, trasmetohet se ka thene: 

'Pastertia eshte gjysma e besimit. Falenderimi All-llahun ( el-hamdu lil-lah ) e permbush matesen ( mizanin ). Lavderimi dhe falnderimi All-llahun ( subhanall-llahi ue-l-elhamdu lil-lahi ) e permbushin hapesiren ndermjet qiellit dhe tokes. Namazi eshte drite. Sadaka eshte deshmi. Durimi eshte shkelqim. Kurse Kur' ani eshte deshmi e sigurt per ty apo kunder teje. Cdokush e fillon diten e tij dhe cdonjeri eshte tregetar i shpirtit te tij; mund ta cliroje apo ta sjelle ne shkaterrim'. "

(Muslimi)



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

HADITH 24 

Nga Ebu Dharr al-Gafariu, radijall-llahu anhu, transmetohet se Pejgamberit, sal-lall-llahu alejhi ue sel-lem, i eshte trasmetuar nga Krijuesi i tij, i Fuqishmi dhe i Madherishmi, i cili ka thene: 

" O robet e Mi! Une ia kam ndaluar dhunen Vetes dhe e kam ndaluar edhe nder ju, prandaj mos i beni dhune njeri-tjetrit. 

O robet e Mi! Te gjithe ju jeni te lajthuar, pervec atij qe e perudhi Une, prandaj kerkoni udhezim nga Une, do t'iu perudhe. 

O robet e Mi! Te gjithe ju jeni te uritur, pervec atij qe e ushqej Une, prandaj kerkoni t'iu ushqej, do t'iu ushqej. 

O robet e Mi! Te gjithe ju jeni te zhveshur, pervec atij qe e veshi Une, prandaj kerkoni veshje nga Une, do t'iu vesh. 

O robet e Mi! Vertet ju gaboni naten dhe diten, kurse Une i fal te gjitha mekatet, prandaj, kerkoninga une falje, do t'iu fal. 

O robet e Mi! Ju kurre nuk mund te arrini te ajo, me cka Mua dem do te Me shkaktonit qe te Me demtonit, as qe ndonjehere do te arrini tek ajo qe Mua dobi do te me sjelle, qe te Me kontribuonit. 

O robet e Mi! Sikur i pari nga ju dhe i fundit nga ju dhe njerzit nga judhe xhinet nga ju te ishin te devotshemsikur zemra me e devotshme e njerit nga ju, kjo nuk do ta shtonte sundimin Tim ne asgje. 

O robet e Mi! Sikur i pari nga ju dhe i fundit nga ju dhe njerezit nga ju dhe xhinet nga ju te ishin te prishur si zemra me e prishur e njerit nga ju, kjo nuk do ta mungonte sundimin Tim ne asgje. 

O robet e Mi! Sikur i pari nga ju dhe i fundit nga ju dhe njerzit nga ju dhe xhinet nga ju te ngriheshi (qendroni) ne nje vend dhe deshirat dhe lutjet Mua te m'i drejtoni, dhe Une t'i pergjigjesha lutjes se cdonjerit, kjo nuk do ta mungonte ate qe kam Une as aq sa qe e mungon gjilpera kur ngulet ne det. 

O robet e Mi! Cdo gje varet nga veprat tuaja, te cilat tek Une jane te ruajturadhe te llogaritura, kurse per te cilatUne juve do t'i shperblej. Kush gjen mire, le ta falenderoje All-llahun, kurse kush gjen te kunderten, mos ta fajsoje askend pervec veten. "

(Muslimi) 



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

HADITH 25

Nga Ebu Dherri, radijall-llahu anhu, gjithashtu trasmetohet se: " Disa shoke te Resulull-llahut, sal-lall-llahu alejhi ue sel-lem, i thane Pejgamberit ( sas ) : ' O resulull-llah, pasaniket na tejkaluan dhe mblodhen te gjitha shperblimet; falen sikur falemi ne, argjerojne sikur argjerojme ne dhe ndajne sadake nga pasuria me e vleshme e tyre.' Resulull-llahi tha: 

' A nuk ua ka mundesuar All-llahu xhel-le shanuhu edhe juve qe sadake te ndani? Vertet ne cdo tesbih ( subhanall-llah ) ka sadake; ne cdo tekbir ( All-llahu ekber ) ka sadake; ne cdo tahmid ( el-hamdu lil-lah ) ka sadake; ne cdo tahlil ( la ilahe il All-llah ) ka sadake; edhe ne urdherimin e te mires ka sadake; edhe ne ndalimin e te keqes ka sadake; edhe ne te kenaqurit e epsheve ( ne hallall ) ka sadake. ' Ata thane:' O i Derguar i Zotit, a thua edhe kur ndonjeri prej nesh i kenaq epshet e veta edhe per kete ka shperblim? Resulull-llahi tha: 'C'mendoni, sikur epshin e vet ta kenaqe ne menyre te ndaluar, a nuk do meritonte mekatin ( denimin )? Gjithashtu, kur ta kenaqe ne menyre te lejuardo te kete shperblim'. "

(Muslimi) 



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

HADITH 26

Nga Ebu Hurejre, radijall-llahu anhu, trasmetohet se ka thene: 

" Resulull-llahu, sal-lall-llahu alejhi ue sel-lem, ka thene: 

" Ne çdo nyje te njeriut ka sadake çdo dite ne te cilen lind dielli; te pajtosh dy vete eshte sadake, te ndihmosh njeriun te hype ne kafshen e tij qe ta barte ose ta ngrite ne te furnizimin ( barren ) e tij eshte sadake. Fjala e mire eshte sadake. Çdo hap qe shpie kah namazi eshte sadake. Te shmangesh nga rruga pengesen eshte sadake'. "

(Buhariu dhe Muslimi) 



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

HADITH 27

Nga en-Nevvas ibn Sem'an, radijall-llahu anhu, trasmetohet se Pejgambri, sal-lall-llahu alejhi ue sel-lem, ka thene: 

" Miresia eshte morali ( karakteri ) i mire, kurse e keqe ( mekat ) eshte çka mbillet ( perforcohet ) ne veten tende, kurse nuk deshiron qe kete ta dine njerezit. "

(Muslimi) 

Kurse nga Vabisete ibn Ma'bedi, radijall-llahu anhu, trasmetohet se ka thene: " Me ke urdheruar te pyesish se ç'eshte miresia?'

Thashe: 'Po!' ( Resulull-llahu ) tha: "Pyete zemren tende! Miresia eshte ajo me ç'ka te eshte i kenaqur shpirti dhe me ç'kate eshte e kenaqur zemra. Ndera mekat eshte ajo qe mbillet te njeriu dhe hamendet ne kraharor, qofte keta njerez edhe ndryshe te thone dhe pergjigjen'. "

(Hadithi hasen, e kemi trasmetuar nga musnedet e dy imameve: Ahmed ibn Hanbelit dhe Darimiut, me vargun e trasmetuesve te besuar bi isnad hasenin. ) 



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

HADITH 28

Nga Ebu Nexhih el-Irbad ibn Sarijeh, radijall-llahu anhu, trasmetohet ka thene: 

"Na ka keshilluar Resulull-llahi, sal-lall-llahu alejhi ue sel-lem, me nje vaz ( kshille ) nga i cili zemrat na jane ndriturdhe syte na jane perlotur dhe i thame: ' O Resulull-llah, sikur ky eshte vazi yne i lamtumires, prandaj na porosite.' Tha: 

'U porosis juve devotshmerinendaj All-llahut te Madheruar, degjueshmerine dhe nenshtrueshmerine ndaj sunduesit edhe sikur ai te ishte rob. Vertet, kush jeton nga ju do te shikoje shume kunderthenie. Ju e keni obligim sunnetin tim dhe sunnetin e halifeve te perudhur drejte. Mire mbanu per keto dhe ruajuni nga risite (bid'atet) ne Fe, sepse çdo bid'at eshte lajthitje." 

(Davudi dhe Tirmidhiu, i cili thote: ky eshte hadith hasen sahih.) 



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

HADITH 29

Nga Muadh ibn Xhebeli, radijall-llahu anhu, trasmetohet ka thene: 

' " O Resulull-llah, me trego nje pune qe do te me shpie ne xhennet, kurse do te me largoje nga zjarri. ' Ai tha: 'Ke pyetur per nje çeshtje te madhe, kurse ajo eshte e lehte per ate kujt All-llahu ia lehteson: Adhuroje All-llahun dhe mos i shoqero asgje, kryeje namazin, ndaje zekatin, argjeroje ramadanin, vizitoje Ka'ben. ' Pastaj tha: ' A deshiron te te udhezoj per ne dyert e dobise: argjerimi eshte mburoje, sadaka i anulon mekatet sikur qe uji e fik zjarrin dhe namazi i njeriut ne thellesi te nates. ' Pastaj lexoi: 'Ata ngrihen nga shtreterit' dhe lexoi derisa nuk arriti deri te fjala 'ja'emune' ( es-sexhde, 16-17 ), pastaj tha: 'A deshiron te ta tregoj kreun e çeshtjes, shtyllen e saj dhe kulminacionin e saj?' U pergjigja: 'Gjithqysh o Resulull-llah!' Ne kete ai tha: 'Kreu i çeshtjes eshte Islami, shtylla e tij eshte namazi, kurse kulminacioni i tij eshte xhihadi.' Pastaj tha: 'A deshiron te te tregoj mbi thelbin e gjjithe kesaj?' Thashe: 'Gjithqysh o Resulull-llah!', kurse ai tha: 'Ruaje kete' I thashe: 'O Pejgamber i Zotit, a thua edhe per kete pergjegjes do te jemi?' Ai tha: 'Te paste nena ( Zoti te dhente jete ) o Muadh! A thua diç tjeter i hedh njerzit ne zjarr perveç gjuheve ( thenieve ) te tyre te keqia'. "

(Tirmidhiu, i cili thote se ky hadith eshte hasen sahih) 



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

HADITH 30

Nga Ebu Tha'leb el-Hushejni Xhurthum ibn Nashiri, radijall-llahu anhu, trasmetohet se Resulull-llahu, sal-lall-llahu alejhi ue sel-lem,ka thene: 

" Me te vertete All-llahu i Madheruar i ka bere obligim fardet, dhe mos i lini pas dore. E ka vendosur kufirin dhe mos e kaloni, i ka ndaluar disa gjera dhe mos i theni. Kurse i ka heshtur disa gjera nga meshira ndaj nesh, e jo nga harresa dhe mos diskutoni per to." 

(Hadithi hasen, Darekutni e te tjere) 
HADITH 31

Nga Ebu Abbas Sehl ibn Sa'd Es-Sa'idij, radijall-llahu anhu, trasmetohet ka thene: 

"Erdhi nje njeri te Pejgamberi, sal-lall-llahu alejhi ue sel-lem, dhe tha: 'O Resulull-llah, me perudh ne ate pune, qe nese e punoj do te me doje All-llahudhe do te me duan njerzit.' Ai tha: 'Mos e lakmo (ben zihad) kete bote, do te te doje All-llahu, kurse mos lakmo ne ate qe eshte te njerezit-do te te duan njerzit'." 

(Ibn Maxheh dhe te tjeret me senede te besueshme) 



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

HADITH 32

Nga Ebu Seidi Sa'd ibn Malikibn Sina el-Hudarij, radijall-llahu anhu, trasmetohet se Resulull-llahu, sal-lall-llahu alejhi ue sel-lem, ka thene: 

"Nuk ka dem as te demtuar (reciprok)." ("Askujt nuk guxohet t'i behet dem, as demi i shkaktuar te kthehet ne te kthehet ne te njejten menyre").

( Hadith hasen, trasmetojne Ibn Maxheh dhe Derekutnij dhe musnedet tjera: kete hadith e trasmeton edhe Maliku ne El-Muwata si hadith mursel nga Amr ibn Jahja dhe babai i tij, i cili e ka trasmetuar nga Pejgamberi s.a.v.s., duke leshuar Ebu seidin, kurse ky pa pasur zinxhir te trasmetuesve i cili eshte me i fuqishem se te tjeret.) 



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

HADITH 33

Nga Ibnu Abasi, radijall-llahu anhu, trasmetohet se Resulull-llahu, sal-lall-llahu alejhi ue sel-lem, ka thene: 

"Sikur njerezve t'iu jepej ajo qe e kerkojne, do te kishte asosh, te ciletdo te kerkonin pasurine dhe jeten e te tjereve. Mirepo, ai i cili pohon, ai eshte I obliguar te shtroje deshmi, kurse ai qe mohon besimin." ( Hadithi hasen; trasmetojne Bejhekiu dhe disa te tjere ne permbledhjet e tyre. )



HADITH 34

Nga Ebu Said el-Hudriu, radijall-llahu anhu, trasmetohet se ka thene: " E kam degjuar te Derguarin e All-llahut, sal-lall-llahu alejhi ue sel-lem, duke thene: 

'Kush nga ju sheh nje te keqe-le ta ndryshoje me dore, e nese nuk mundet kete ta beje-atehere me gjuhen e tij, e nese nuk mundet kete ta beje-atehere me zemren e tij, porse ky eshte imani me I dobet.'"

( Muslimi )



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

HADITHI 35

Nga Ebu Hurejre, radijall-llahu anhu, trasmetohet ka thene: 

"Resulull-llahu, sal-lall-llahu alejhi ue sel-lem, ka thene: 

'Mos ia kini xhelozine njri-tjetrit, mos e mashtroni njeri-tjetrin, mos u urreni, mos ia ktheni njeri-tjetrit shpinen, mos garoni njeri me tjetrin ne shitblerje dhe behuni robet e Zotit, vellezer. Muslimani eshte vellai I muslimanit, nuk I ben dhune atij, nuk e le ( ne balte ), nuk e genjen, nuk e nençmon'. 'Takvalleku eshte ketu', dhe tregoi ne kraharorin e tij tri here. 'Per nje njeri eshte e keqe e mjaftueshme qe ta nençmoje vellain musliman. Çdo musliman kundruall çdo muslimani e ka haram: gjakun e tij, pasurine e tij Dhe nderin e tij'."

( Muslimi )



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

HADITH 36

Nga Ebu Hurejre, radijall-llahu anhu, trasmetohet ka thene se Pejgamberi, sal-lall-llahu alejhi ue sel-lem, ka thene:

" Kush ia largon besimtarit nje brenge nga brengat e kesaj bote, All-llahu nga ai do ta largoje nje brenge nga brengat e dites se Gjykimit. Kush ia lehteson atij I cili eshte ne veshtiresi. All-llahu atij do t'ia lehtesoje ne kete dhe ne boten tjeter. Kush ia mbulon ( nje te mete ) muslimanit, All-llahu atij do t'ia mbuloje ne kete dhe ne bote tjeter. All-llahu do t'i ndihmoje robit, derisa ai t'I ndihmoje vellait te vet. Kush ndjek rrugen qe ne te te kerkoje dituri, All-llahu do t'ia lehtesoje atij rrugen deri ne xhennet. Asnjehere nuk do te tuboheni ne nje shtepi te Zotit nje grup njerzish qe te lexojne Kur'andhe qe ta studiojne ate e qe mbi ta te mos zbrese qetesia dhe t'I mbuloje meshira, t'I rrethojne engjijt, dhe qe All-llahu mos t'I permendinder te zgjedhurit e Tij. Kend e hedhin prapa veprat e tij, nuk mund ta gradoje prejardhja e tij."

( Me keto fjale e trsmetoi Muslimi )



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

HADITH 37

Nga Ibnu Abbasi, radijall-llahu anhuma, trasmetohet se Resulull-llahu, sal-lall-llahu alejhi ue sel-lem, I eshte trasmetuar nga Krijuesi I tij I Madheruar, I cili ka thene:

" Me te vertete All-llahu I ka shkruar veprat e mira dhe veprat e keqia. Pastaj kete e ka sqaruar: 'Kush deshiron ta beje nje veper te mire, por nuk e vepron, All-llahu tek ai do ta shkruaje si veper te mire te plote. Por, kush deshiron ta beje nje veper te mire dhe kete e ben, All-llahu do t'ia shkruaje dhjete vepra te mira, deri ne shtateqind shperblime dhe me shume. Kush deshiron te veproje nje veper te keqe, dhe nuk e vepron, All-llahu tek ai do ta shkruaje si veper te mire te plote, por nese deshiron dhe e ben, All-llahu do t'ia shkruaje si nje veper te keqe'."

( Me keto shkronja ne sahihet e tyre e trasmetojne Buhariu dhe Muslimi )



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

HADITH 38

Nga Ebu Hurejra, radijall-llahu anhu, trasmetohet se ka thene:

"Resulull-llahu, sal-lall-llahu alejhi ue sel-lem, ka thene:

'Me te vertete All-llahu I madheruar ka thene: 'Kush do te tregoje armiqesi ndaj mikut ( veliut ) Tim, Une do t'I shpall lufte. Me asgje robi Im nuk mund te Me afrohet, pos me ate me çka Une e kam obliguar dhe vazhdimisht robi Im Mua me afrohet me vepra fakultative ( nafile ) deri sa nuk e simpatizoj ( dua ). E kur e dua, dashuria e tij ndaj Meje mbizotron, dhe te degjuarit e tij me te cilin degjon eshte vetem per Mua; te pamurit e tij me te cilin sheh eshte vetem per Mua; dora e tij me te cilen kap, ponon vetem per Mua; kemba e tij me te cilen ec, ec vetem per Mua. I ketilli nese me kerkon diç, do t'ia jap, e nese kerkon mbrojtje nga Une, do ta mbroj ate'."

( Buhariu )



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

HADITH 39

Ngaibnu Abbasi, radijall-llahu anhuma, trasmetohet se Resulull-llahu, sal-lall-llahu alejhi ue sel-lem, ka thene:

"Me te vertete All-llahu ummetit tim I fale ato qe behen duke gabuar pa qellim, ato qe behen nga harresa dhe ato qe behen nen presion ( nga te detyruarit )."

( Hadithi hasen, e trasmetojne Ibnu Maxheh, Bejhekiu dhe te tjeret. )



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

HADITH 40

Nga Ibnu Umeri, radijall-llahu anhuma, trasmetohet se ka thene:

"Resulull-llahi, sal-lall-llahu alejhi ue sel-lem, me kapi prej krahu dhe me tha:

'Jeto ne kete bote si I huaj ose si udhetar'."

Kurse Ibnu Umeri, radijall-llahu anhuma, thoshte:

"Kur te ngrysesh, mos e prit mengjesin, por kur te zgjohesh, mos e prit mbremjen. Gjate kohes se shendetit pergatitu per smundje dhe gjate jetes pergatitu per vdekjen tende!"

( Buhariu )



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

HADITH 41

Nga Ebu Muhammed Abdullah ibn Amr el-Asi, radijall-llahu anhuma, trasmetohet se ka thene:

"Resulull-llahu, sal-lall-llahu alejhi ue sel-lem, ka thene:

'Askush nga ju nuk do te jete besimtari vertete, derisa epshet e tij nuk e ndjakin ate çka e ka sjelle une'."

( Hadithi hasen sahih, e kemi trasmetuar nga libri "El-Huxhxheh" me sened korrekt.)



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

HADITH 42

NgaEnesi, radijall-llahu anhu, trasmetohet se ka thene:

"E kam degjuar Resulull-llahun, sal-lall-lllahu alejhi ue sel-lem, duke thene:

'All-llahu I madheruar ka thene:'O bir I Ademit, derisa te thirresh (mbeshtetesh) ne Mua dhe te kerkosh ndihme nga Une, do te te falçke vepruar. O bir I Ademit, qofshin mekatet e tua deri te vrenesira ne qiell dhe nese kerkon falje nga Une, do te fal ty. O bir I Ademit, nese tek Une vjen me mekate te medha gati sikur toka, pastaj me drejtohesh, duke mos me pershkruar asgje, do ta fal po aq te madhe'."

( Tirmidhiu, I cili thote se ky eshte hadith hasen sahih.)

----------


## xhenisi

HUTBEJA LAMTUMIRËSE


Këtë hutbe në vitin 632 pas Isait a.s., i Dërguari i fun_dit, Muhammedi a.s. pas falënderimit dhe lëvdatës që ia bëri Zotit, pranë rreth njëqind mijë muslimanëve tha:



Njerëz!

Dëgjoni mirë fjalën time! Nuk e dij, ndoshta me ju nuk do të takohem më deri në amshim. Njerëz sa e shenjt është kjo ditë, sa i shenjt është ky muaj, sa fat_lum është ky qytet (Mekka), aq janë të shenjtë edhe shpirtërat tuaj, pasuria dhe nderi juaj që, gjithsesi janë të ruajtur nga të gjitha agresionet.

Ashabë!

Nesër do të takoheni me Zotin tuaj dhe do të përgjigjeni për të gjitha sjelljet dhe qëndrimet tuaja. Pas meje mos u ktheni në rrugët e gabueshme që të mos therreni me njëri tjetrin. Këtë emanet (porosi të fundit) ju të pranishmit ua përcillni atyre që nuk janë të pranishëm këtu. Është e mundur që fjalët e mia ti kup_tojë më mirë ai të cilit i janë përcjellur se sa ai që gje_ndet këtu.

Ashabë!

Kush është duke ruajtur ndonjë emanet, le tia kthejë pronarit të tij. Të gjitha fajdet janë asgjësuar dhe janë hedhur. Por bazën e borxhit duhet larë. Sduhet as të bëni zullum e as tu kthehet ai. Me urdhër të Zotit, fa_jdeja tani në është e ndaluar. Këtë zakon të keq i ngelur nga koha e xhahilijetit (koha paraislamike, koha e injorancës) e hedh si zakon të keq. Fajden e parë që po e hedh është ajo e Abbasit, të birit të Abdulmutalibit (xhaxhait tim).

Ashabë!

Gjakmarrja e kohës së xhahilijetit është zhdukur totalisht. Gjakmarrja e parë që po e zhduki është gjak_marrja e Rebijes, nipit të Abdulmutalibit.

Njerëz!

Sot djalli në tokat tuaja përgjithmonë e ka humbur fuqinë e ndikimit dhe të mbizotërimit ndaj jush. Por, përpos këtyre gjërave që ndalova, ju, po u pajtuat me djallin për disa punë që ju duken se janë imtësira, edhe më do ta kënaqni atë. Edhe nga këto duhet ta ruani be_simin dhe duhet të frikësoheni.

Njerëz!

Do tu porositja të keni parasysh të drejtat e gruas dhe frikën ndaj Zotit. Ju i morët gratë si emanet nga Zoti. Nderin dhe pastërtinë shpirtërore i pranuat në emër të All-llahut xh.sh.

Ju keni të drejta ndaj grave e edhe ato kanë të dre_jta ndaj juve. Të drejtat që keni ju ndaj grave janë që, ato të mos lejojnë që askush që nuk u pëlqen tua prishë çerdhen. E, nëse ajo pranon dikë në shtëpinë tuaj që nuk u pëlqen, ato mund ti detyroni të heqin dorë nga kjo gjë, madje edhe me një të rrahur të vogël. E drejta e gruas ndaj jush është që ti siguroni legalisht me ushqim dhe veshmbathje.

Besimtarë!

Po u lë një emanet të atillë që kur ta përqafoni nuk do të ngatërroheni fare. Është ky Kurani, Libri i All-llahut.

Besimtarë! Dëgjoni dhe mbani mirë në mend fjalën time! Muslimani është vëlla me muslimanin. Kështu, të gjithë muslimanët janë vëllezër. Askujt nuk i lejohet ta sulmojë të drejtën e bashkbesimtarit tuaj. Vetëm nëse ai vetë lejon një gjë të tillë, me dëshirë të veten.

Ashabë!

Mos e mundoni as veten. Keni obligime edhe ndaj vetes.

Njerëz!

All-llahu i Lartësuar, secilit bartës të të drejtave, i ka dhënë të drejta në Kuran. Trashëgimtarit, nuk është e nevojshme ti leni testament. Në shtratin e kujt ka lin_dur fëmija, atij i takon. Ai që fiton fëmijë nga marrëdhëniet jasht kurore, i mirret e drejta e përvetësimit të fëmijës. Ata bastardhues që thonë se nuk janë të babait të vet ose ai bukëpërmbysës që veç zotërisë së vet i përulet edhe dikujt tjetër, le ta gjejë mallkimi i Zotit, zemrimi i melekëve dhe përbuzja e të gjithë muslimanëve. Zoti spranon nga njerëzit e tillë as falje, as të jenë gjykues dhe as të jenë dëshmitarë.

Njerëz!

Zoti është një. Edhe babai juaj është një. Të gjithë jeni bij të Ademit. E Ademi është krijuar nga dheu. Para Zotit është më i çmueshëm ai që çmon më shumë. Arabi nuk ka asnjë prioritet nga joarabi, përveç masës së respektit ndaj Zotit. Njerëz! Nesër do tu pyesin për mua. Çka do të thoni?

-Se nubuvetin (pejgamberinë) e Zotit e çove në vend, se e kreve dëtyrën tënde, se na këshillove dhe na le emanet. Kështu do të dëshmojmë (para Zotit). 

Pastaj Muhammedi a.s. ngriti kah qielli gishtin tregues të bekuar, më pastaj duke e lëshuar nga të tubuarit tha: 

-Je dëshmitar o Zot! Je dëshmitar o Zot! Je dëshmitar o Zot!

----------


## Klevis2000

Mbi diturine


Pasi qe hutbeja e sotme ka te beje me polemikat rreth diturise dhe dijetarit, deshirova qe nepermjet ketyre teksteve te dijetareve tone te medhenj te flas pak rreth kesaj problematike. 

Ibn Kajjimi rahimehull-llah thote: "Marja e diturise nga pejgamberi eshte ne dy menyra: direkte dhe indirekte. Ne menyre direkte dituri nga Ai kane marur as'habet e tij, andaj ne kete ata kane qene te pare, askush nuk mundet tua kaloje. Por ai qe rruges se tyre ece, metoden e tyre te drejte e pason, nuk lakon ne te djathte dhe te majte, edhe ai nga pala e tyre konsiderohet, perndryshe konsiderohet njeri i vetmuar dhe i humbur ne nje hapesire te madhe perplot egersirash dhe perplot mundesish lajthitjeje. 


Vall-llahi sahabet pinin ujin e kulluar nga zemra e burimit te jetes. Ata i perforcuan shtyllat e Islamit, andaj askujt nuk i lan vend per te shtuar gje. Ata i happen zemrat e njerezve me drejtesine e Kur'anit dhe Imanit, kurse qytetet me xhihad te shpates dhe gjuhes. Kete thesar te paster dhe te kulluar ata ua lane ne trashegimi tabiineve. Vargu i transmetimit te tyre ishte i vertete dhe i larte. Ata u thane: kete na ka lene Pejgamberi amanet, kurse ne kete amanet juve po ua leme, ashtu sikur ka qene kujdesi per te obligim i yni tani eshte obligim i juaji. 


Ne te njejten menyre vepruan edhe tabiinet, ata ecen ne rrugen e tyre te drejte, pasuan gjurmet e tyre, ne kete i pasuan edhe etbai tabiinet. Ata u udhezuan ne fjalet me te mira dhe u udhezuan ne Rrugen e Lavderuar. Keta burra ne krahasim me ata qe vijne pas tyre ishin: "shumica nga te paret dhe pakica nga te mbramet". (El-Vakia: 13-14). 


Pas tyre vijuan imamet ne shekullin e katert lunar, te cilet nuk lajthiten nga kjo rruge dhe nga i njejti burim ujin e moren. Feja e All-llahut te ata ishte gjeja me e vlefshme, aq ishte e rendesishme saqe nuk i jepnin te drejte vetvetes qe ti japin perparesi mendimit te tyre, taklidit ose ndonje analogjie para teksteve te Kur'anit dhe Sunnetit. Kjo ishte shkaku qe edhe meritat e tyre u perhapen ne mbare boten dhe vetem per te mire flitej per ta. Ne kete rruge vazhduan edhe nxenesit e tyre, metoden e tyre e pasonin edhe bashkekohaniket e tyre, nuk sjelleshin verdall perreth njerezve me ekstremizem, ishin me argumentin dhe arsyen, shkonin pas te vertetes kudo qe t'i dergonte, atje ku ndalej e verteta, atje edhe keta ndaleshin. Kur te kuptonin se e verteta qenka ne ndonje vend, atje shkonin grupe grupe dhe nje nga nje. Kur t'i thret Pejgamberi per nje gje, ata prej tij argument nuk kerkojne. Tekstet e Kur'anit dhe Sunnetit jane me te vlefshme sesa tu japin perparesi thenjeve te ndokujt para tyre, ose tu kundershtohen me mendim ose analogji. (shiko: A'lamul-Muvekiin, 1/5) 


Kerkuesi i diturise duhet qe gjith forcen dhe gjitha ambicjet e tija t'i orijentoje nga shkencat e Kur'anit dhe Sunnetit, njohja e tyre eshte njohja e te vertetes, perndryshe mosnjohja e shkencave tjera eshte injorance qe aspak s'te demton. Kjo eshte nje porosi dhe vasijet nga nje vella, te cilit i dhimbsen njerezit qe kesaj rruge nuk i jane rrekur. 


Ibn Kajjimi ne nje poezi te tij thote: 


O ti njeri qe kerkon shpetim 


Degjo kete fjale te keshilltarit dhe ndihmuesit 


Ne te gjitha ceshtjet tuaja kapu 


Per shpallje e jo per kotesira te zbukuruara 


Qendro krah perkrah me Kur'anin dhe sunnetin 


Qe vijne nga i Derguari me Furkan... 


Kurse Imam Shafiu thote: 


Secila shkence pervec Kur'anit eshte angazhim 


Ne perjashtim te hadithit dhe fikhut ne fe 


Dituri eshte ajo ne te cilen ka "na ka treguar" 


Tjetra pervec kesaj jane vesvese te shejtanit. 


Ibn Kajimi thote: 


Dituri eshte ka thene All-llahu, ka thene Pejgamberi 


Kane thene sahabet, e ata jane te dijshmit 


Nuk eshte dituri ajo qe fute armiqesi, nga injoranca 


Mes Pejgamberit dhe mendimit te nje fekihu. 


Ai qe e kerkon diturine larg nga Kur'ani dhe sunneti, ai kerkon te pamundshmen dhe ai qe miret me gjerat tjera pervec tyre, duke i konsideruar te pamjaftueshme, ai ka humbur rrugen e vertete. 


Kur'ani dhe Sunneti jane ilac i injorances dhe sherim i mosdijes. 


Ibn Kajimi thote: 


Injoranca eshte semundje vrasese, kurse sherimi 


Gjindet ne dy gjera qe pajtohen mesvete 


Nje citat nga Kur'ani ose nga sunneti 


Dhe nje mjek, qe eshte alimi rabbanij. 


Kerkuesi i diturise duhet te kujdeset dhe me vemendje te madhe duhet ta zgjedh hoxhen e tij. Ai duhet ta zgjedhe njeriun me te dijshem, me te devotshem dhe me te vjetur. Keshtu ndodhi me Ebu Hanifen, i cili zgjodhi Hammadin si hoxhe te vetin. Ai kete gje e beri pas nje mendimi te gjate dhe te thelle. 


Transmeton Imam Muslimi ne Sahihun e tij nga Muhammed ibn Sirini rahimehull-llah se ka thene: "Kjo dituri eshte fe, andaj shikone se nga e merni fene tuaj". 


Ibn Xhema'ah thote: Nxenesi duhet te mendoj mire, te beje istihare rreth asaj se nga i cili duhet te mer dituri, nga i cili duhet te fitoje sjellje dhe moral. Le ta zgjedh per hoxhe te vetin njeriun qe i ka plotesuar shkencat fetare, qe eshte i meshirshem, i bute, i ndershem, i moralshem, di te arsimoje dhe edukoje tjeret mire, ua lehteson nxenesve kuptimin e lendes. Nxenesi nuk duhet te shtoje diturine duke mangesuar devotshmerine, fetarizmin ose moralin e tij... 


Kerko qe hoxha ti kete plotesuar shkencat fetare, te jete prej atyreve qe ka kaluar kohe te gjate me dijetar te vjeter dhe te medhenj, e jo ta beje hoxhe te vetin ate i cili ne studimet e veta eshte mbeshtetur vetem ne libra, kurse aspak nuk eshte shoqeruar me dijetare te frytshem. 


Imam Shafiu thote: 


Kush e mer diturine vetem nga librat, i humbe rregullat- vendimet e sherijatit. 


Kurse tjeret thonin: Belaja me e madhe eshte kur hoxha yt te behet libri. (shiko: Tedhkiretus-samii vel-mutekelimi, fq. 85.) 


Hatib Bagdadi transmeton nga Ibrahim, i cili thoshte: Nxenesit kur vinin te mernin dituri nga nje hoxhe, shikon pamjen e tij, namazin dhe gjendjen, e pastaj mernin nga ai. 


Theuriju thonte: Kush degjon nga bidatciu, All-llahu nuk do te shkakton qe ai te kete dobi nga ajo qe ka degjuar, kurse ai qe pershendetet me te, ai ka shkaterruar islamin pak nga pak. 


Malik ibn Enesi thote: Diturija nuk miret prej kater vetave: 


- Prej mendjelehtit, i njohur nga mendjelehtesia, edhe po te posedon numer te madh te transmetimeve; 


- Nga genjeshtari i cili genjen ne bisedat e njerezve, edhe po mos te genjeje ne hadithet e pejgamberit; 


- Nga epsharaku, i cili i therret njerezit ne epshet (mendimet )e tija; 


- As nga njeriu i ibadetxhi dhe i vlefshem nese nuk di se cka flet. (shiko: "El-Xhami Liahlakir-Ravi ve Adabus-Sami'i", 1/ 139)


Bekir Halimi,

----------


## Klevis2000

*40 Hadithe nga Imam En-Neveviu*


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

HADITH 1

Nga emiri i besimtareve Ebu Hafse Umer
ibn-ul-Hattabit, radijall-llahu anhu, trasmetohet se
ka thene:

"E kam degjuar te Derguarin e All-llahut,
sal-lall-llahu alejhi ue sal-lem, duke thene:

'Veprat jane sipas qellimit dhe çdokujt i takon ajo qe
e ka per qellim. Prandaj, kush shperngulet (ben
hixhret) per shkak te All-llahut dhe te derguarit te
Tij, shperngulja (hixhreti ) e tij eshte per
All-llahun dhe te derguarin e Tij. Ndersa, shperngulja
e kujt eshte te fitoje disa te mira te kesaj bote ose
te martohet me ndonje femer, i atilli nuk do te fitoje
tjeter perveç çka ka pasur per qellim '."

(Kete e trasmetojne dy imame muhaddithe: Ebu Abdullah
Muhammed ibn Ismail ibn Ibrahim ibn el-Mugire ibn
Berdize el Buhari dhe Ebul Husejn Muslim ib el-Haxhaxh
ibn Muslim el-Kusherij el-Nesjaburi ne dy sahihet e
tyre, te cilat konsiderohen dy permbledhje me te sakta
te shkruara te haditheve.)



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

HADITH 2

Nga Umeri, radijall-llahu anhu, gjthashtu trasmetohet
se ka thene:

"Nje dite ishim duke ndenjur te i Derguari I
All-llahut, sal-lall-llahu alejhi ue sel-lem, kur u
duk nje njeri me rroba shume te bardha dhe floke shume
te zeza. Ne te nuk hetohej shenja e udhetimit dhe
askush prej nesh nuk e njohem. U ul prane te
Derguarit, sal-lall-llah alejhi ue sel-lem, duke i
mbeshtetur gjunjet e vet mbi gjunjet e tij, i vendosi
duart e veta ne kofshen e tij dhe tha:

'O Muhammed, me trego ç'eshte Islami?' I Derguari,
sal-lall-llahu alejhi ue sel-lem, ka thene: ' Islami
eshte qe te deshmosh qe nuk ka Zot tjeter perveç
All-llahut dhe se Muhammedi eshte i derguari i Zotit,
ta kryesh namazin, ta ndash zekatin, ta argjerosh
Ramadanin, ta vizitosh Ka'ben nese ke mundesi ta besh
kete!' Ai tha: 'Te verteten e the!' Ne u çuditem: po e
pyet dhe po ia verteton. Ai tha: 'Me trego ç'eshte
imani?' ( Pejgamberi )tha: 'Ta besosh Zotin, Engjujt e
Tij, Librat e Tij, te Derguarit e Tij, Diten e fundit
dhe te besosh ne te caktuarit e Tij te te mires dhe te
keqes.' Tha:'Te verteten e the.' Tha : 'Me trego
ç'eshte ihsani?'( Pejgamberi ) tha: 'Ta adhurosh Zotin
sikur e sheh Ate, sepse edhe pse ti nuk e sheh Ate, Ai
vertet te sheh ty.' Tha: 'Me trego ç'eshte Çasti (i
fundit, dita e shkaterrimit)?' (Pejgamberi) tha: 'Per
kete i pyeturi nuk di me shume nga ai i cili pyet.'
'Me trego mbi shenjat e tij?' Tha: 'Kur roberesh t'i
lindi vetes zonjushe, kur te shihen barinjte
kembezbathur, te zhveshur e te mjere se si garojne
nendertimin e godinave te mbedha.' Pastaj shkoi, kurse
une mbeta i habitur. Pastaj ( I Derguari ) tha: 'O
Umer, a e njeh ate qe me pyeti?' Thashe: 'All-llahu
dhe i Derguari i Tij me se miri e di.' Tha: 'Vertet ky
qe Xhibrili, erdhi t'ua mesoje fene tuaj '."

( Muslimi )



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

HADITH 3

Nga Ebu Abdurrahman Abdullah ibn Umer el-Hattabi,
radijall-llahu anhuma, Trasmetohet se ka thene: "E kam
degjuar te Derguarin e All-llahut, sal-lall-llahu
alejhi ue sel-lem, duke thene:

' Islami ngrihet mbi pese ( shtylla ): ne te
deshmuarit se nuk ka zot tjeter, perveç All-llahut dhe
se Muhammedi eshte i derguar i Zotit, ne kryerjen e
namazit, ne dhenien e zekatit, ne te vizituarit e
Ka'bes dhe ne argjerimin e Ramadanit '."

( Buhariu dhe Muslimi )



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

HADITH 4

Nga Abdurrahman Abdullah ibn Mes'udi, radijall-llahu
anhu, trasmetohet se ka thene: "Me ka treguar i
Derguari i All-llahut, sal-lall-llahu alejhi ue
sel-lem, kurse ai eshte ai i cili e fliste te verteten
dhe te cilit i besohet:

' Vertet çdo njeri nga ju formohet ne brendesinee
nenes se tij katerdhjete dite si pike ( nutfetun ),
pastaj behet e varur ( alekatun ) ngjashem me kete
periode,pastaj, behet cope mishi ngjashem me kete
periode, pastaj i dergohet meleku dhe e frymezon ne te
shpirtin ( ruh ), dhe ketij meleku i urdherohen dy
gjera: ta shkruaje nafken ( rizkun ) ( e femijes ),
exhelin ( sa do te jetoje ), veprat dhe ( ne pikepamje
te jetes ) a eshte i fatshem apo i pafatshem. Pasha
All-llahun, perveç te cilit nuk ka zot tjeter, disa
nga ju do te punojne pune si njerez te xhennetit deri
atehere kur ndermjet tij dhe xhennetit te jete nje
kute hapesire dhe do te arrije dhe le pas ajo qe eshte
shkruar, dhe do te vazhdoje te punoje vepra te njerzve
te zjarrit deri dhe do te hyje ne te. E disa nga ju do
te punojne pune te njerzve te zjarrit deri atehere kur
ndermjet tij dhe zjarrit te jete nje kut hapesire, dhe
do te arrije dhe le pas ajo qe eshte shkruar, dhe do
te punoje pune te njerzve te xhennetit dhe do te hyje
ne te '."

( Buhariu dhe Muslimi )



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

HADITH 5

Nga nena e besimdrejteve Ummi Abdullah Aisha,
radijall-llahu anha, trsasmetohet se ka thene: " I
Derguari i All-llahut, sal-lall-llahu alejhi ue
sel-lem, ka thene:

'Kush vepron per kete çeshtjen tone ate qe nuk eshte
nga ajo, ajo eshte e refuzuar'."

( Buahriu dhe Muslimi )

Sipas transmetimit te Muslimit:

'Kush vepron diç qe nuk eshte ne pajtim me çeshtjen
tone, ajo (veper ) eshte e refuzuar'."





HADITH 6

Nga Ebu Abdullah en-Nu'man ibn Beshiri, radijall-llahu
anhuma, trasmetohet se ka thene: " E kam degjuar te
Derguarin e All-llahut, sal-lall-lahu alejhi ue
sel-lem, duke thene:

' Vertet e lejuara ( hallalli ) eshte e qarte, por
edhe e ndaluara ( harami ) eshte e qarte. Ndermjet
tyre jane gjerat e dyshimta, te cilat shume njerez nuk
i dine. Kush mbrohet nga gjerat e dyshimta, e ka
siguruar ne pikepamje te besimit dhe te nderit, ndersa
kush bie ne gjerat e dyshimta, ka rene ne te
ndaluaren, ngjashem sikurse bariu i cili e ruan kopene
rreth vendit ( kullotes ) te ndaluar, ne cast kopeja
mund t'i ike dhe te kullose ne te. Cdo sundues e ka
vendin ( kulloten ) per te tjeret te ndaluar, kurse
vendi i ndaluar i All-llahut jane ndalesat ( haramet )
e Tij. A nuk eshte ne trup nje organ, kurse ai eshte
mire ( i shendoshe ) - i shendoshe eshte tere trupi,
kur prishet, prishet tere trupi. E ajo eshte zemra!' "



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

HADITH 7

Nga Ebu Rukajje Temmim ibn Evs ad-Darijje,
radijall-llahu anhu, trasmetohet se Pejgamberi,
sal-lall-llahu alejhi ue sel-lem , ka thene:

" ' Feja eshte kshille.' Thame: Per ke ( o i Derguar i
Zotit )? ' Tha: ' Per All-llahun, Librin e Tij, per
imamet ( kreret ) e muslimaneve dhe njerezit e
rendomte prej tyre'. "

( Muslimi )



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

HADITH 8

Nga Ibn Umeri, radijall-lahu anhuma, trasmetohet se i
Derguari i All-llahut, sal-lall-llahu alajhi ue
sel-lem, ka thene:

"Me eshte urdheruar t'i luftoj njerezit derisa te
deshmojne se nuk ka zot tjeter, pervec All-llauht, te
falin namazin dhe te japin zekat. Kur ta bejne kete do
ta fitojne nga une sigurine per jeten dhe pasurine e
tyre, nese jane ne pajtim me Islamin, dhe llogarine e
tyre do ta japin para All-llahut te madheruar. "

(Buhariu dhe Muslimi )



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

HADITH 9

Nga Ebu Hurejre Abdurrahman ibn Sahri, radijall-llahu
nahu, trasmetohet se ka thene: " E kam degjuar te
Derguarin e All-llahut, sal-lall-llahu alejhi ue
sel-lem, duke thene:

'C'u kam ndaluar, largohuni nga ajo, kurse c'u kam
urdheruar, punoni nga to sa te mundeni, sepse asgje
nuk i ka shkaterruar ata qe kane qene para jush,
pervrec shume pyetje te teperta te tyre dhe
mosnenshtrimi i tyre ndaj pejgambereve te tyre'."

( Buhariu dhe Muslimi )



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

HADITH 10

Nga Ebu Hurejre, radijall-llahu anhu, trasmetohet se
ka thene: ' I Derguari i All-llahut, sal-lall-llahu
alejhi ue sel-lem, ka thene:

' Vertet All-llahu i madheruar eshte i mire dhe nuk
pranon pervec mire, dhe vertete All-llahu u ka
urdheruar besimtareve ate qe u ka urdheruar te
derguarve. I madheruari ka thene: ' O ju te derguar,
hani gjerat e mira dhe punoni mire.' I madheruari ka
thene: ' O ju besimdrejte, hani gjerat e mira me te
cilat u kemi furnizuar.' Pastaj e permendi njeriun , i
cili ka udhetuar gjateme floke te shpupurituradhe te
pluhurosura dhe i cili shtriu duart e tij kah qielli:
' O Krijues, o Krijues! Kurse ushqimi i tij eshte
haram, dhe pija e tij haram, dhe veshmbathja e tij
haram, dhe eshte ushqyer me haram. E si do te pranohet
lutja e tij!' "

( Muslimi )




HADITH 6

Nga Ebu Abdullah en-Nu'man ibn Beshiri, radijall-llahu
anhuma, trasmetohet se ka thene: " E kam degjuar te
Derguarin e All-llahut, sal-lall-lahu alejhi ue
sel-lem, duke thene:

' Vertet e lejuara ( hallalli ) eshte e qarte, por
edhe e ndaluara ( harami ) eshte e qarte. Ndermjet
tyre jane gjerat e dyshimta, te cilat shume njerez nuk
i dine. Kush mbrohet nga gjerat e dyshimta, e ka
siguruar ne pikepamje te besimit dhe te nderit, ndersa
kush bie ne gjerat e dyshimta, ka rene ne te
ndaluaren, ngjashem sikurse bariu i cili e ruan kopene
rreth vendit ( kullotes ) te ndaluar, ne cast kopeja
mund t'i ike dhe te kullose ne te. Cdo sundues e ka
vendin ( kulloten ) per te tjeret te ndaluar, kurse
vendi i ndaluar i All-llahut jane ndalesat ( haramet )
e Tij. A nuk eshte ne trup nje organ, kurse ai eshte
mire ( i shendoshe ) - i shendoshe eshte tere trupi,
kur prishet, prishet tere trupi. E ajo eshte zemra!' "



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

HADITH 7

Nga Ebu Rukajje Temmim ibn Evs ad-Darijje,
radijall-llahu anhu, trasmetohet se Pejgamberi,
sal-lall-llahu alejhi ue sel-lem , ka thene:

" ' Feja eshte kshille.' Thame: Per ke ( o i Derguar i
Zotit )? ' Tha: ' Per All-llahun, Librin e Tij, per
imamet ( kreret ) e muslimaneve dhe njerezit e
rendomte prej tyre'. "

( Muslimi )



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

HADITH 8

Nga Ibn Umeri, radijall-lahu anhuma, trasmetohet se i
Derguari i All-llahut, sal-lall-llahu alajhi ue
sel-lem, ka thene:

"Me eshte urdheruar t'i luftoj njerezit derisa te
deshmojne se nuk ka zot tjeter, pervec All-llauht, te
falin namazin dhe te japin zekat. Kur ta bejne kete do
ta fitojne nga une sigurine per jeten dhe pasurine e
tyre, nese jane ne pajtim me Islamin, dhe llogarine e
tyre do ta japin para All-llahut te madheruar. "

(Buhariu dhe Muslimi )



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

HADITH 9

Nga Ebu Hurejre Abdurrahman ibn Sahri, radijall-llahu
nahu, trasmetohet se ka thene: " E kam degjuar te
Derguarin e All-llahut, sal-lall-llahu alejhi ue
sel-lem, duke thene:

'C'u kam ndaluar, largohuni nga ajo, kurse c'u kam
urdheruar, punoni nga to sa te mundeni, sepse asgje
nuk i ka shkaterruar ata qe kane qene para jush,
pervrec shume pyetje te teperta te tyre dhe
mosnenshtrimi i tyre ndaj pejgambereve te tyre'."

( Buhariu dhe Muslimi )



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

HADITH 10

Nga Ebu Hurejre, radijall-llahu anhu, trasmetohet se
ka thene: ' I Derguari i All-llahut, sal-lall-llahu
alejhi ue sel-lem, ka thene:

' Vertet All-llahu i madheruar eshte i mire dhe nuk
pranon pervec mire, dhe vertete All-llahu u ka
urdheruar besimtareve ate qe u ka urdheruar te
derguarve. I madheruari ka thene: ' O ju te derguar,
hani gjerat e mira dhe punoni mire.' I madheruari ka
thene: ' O ju besimdrejte, hani gjerat e mira me te
cilat u kemi furnizuar.' Pastaj e permendi njeriun , i
cili ka udhetuar gjateme floke te shpupurituradhe te
pluhurosura dhe i cili shtriu duart e tij kah qielli:
' O Krijues, o Krijues! Kurse ushqimi i tij eshte
haram, dhe pija e tij haram, dhe veshmbathja e tij
haram, dhe eshte ushqyer me haram. E si do te pranohet
lutja e tij!' "

( Muslimi )




HADITH 6

Nga Ebu Abdullah en-Nu'man ibn Beshiri, radijall-llahu
anhuma, trasmetohet se ka thene: " E kam degjuar te
Derguarin e All-llahut, sal-lall-lahu alejhi ue
sel-lem, duke thene:

' Vertet e lejuara ( hallalli ) eshte e qarte, por
edhe e ndaluara ( harami ) eshte e qarte. Ndermjet
tyre jane gjerat e dyshimta, te cilat shume njerez nuk
i dine. Kush mbrohet nga gjerat e dyshimta, e ka
siguruar ne pikepamje te besimit dhe te nderit, ndersa
kush bie ne gjerat e dyshimta, ka rene ne te
ndaluaren, ngjashem sikurse bariu i cili e ruan kopene
rreth vendit ( kullotes ) te ndaluar, ne cast kopeja
mund t'i ike dhe te kullose ne te. Cdo sundues e ka
vendin ( kulloten ) per te tjeret te ndaluar, kurse
vendi i ndaluar i All-llahut jane ndalesat ( haramet )
e Tij. A nuk eshte ne trup nje organ, kurse ai eshte
mire ( i shendoshe ) - i shendoshe eshte tere trupi,
kur prishet, prishet tere trupi. E ajo eshte zemra!' "



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

HADITH 7

Nga Ebu Rukajje Temmim ibn Evs ad-Darijje,
radijall-llahu anhu, trasmetohet se Pejgamberi,
sal-lall-llahu alejhi ue sel-lem , ka thene:

" ' Feja eshte kshille.' Thame: Per ke ( o i Derguar i
Zotit )? ' Tha: ' Per All-llahun, Librin e Tij, per
imamet ( kreret ) e muslimaneve dhe njerezit e
rendomte prej tyre'. "

( Muslimi )



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

HADITH 8

Nga Ibn Umeri, radijall-lahu anhuma, trasmetohet se i
Derguari i All-llahut, sal-lall-llahu alajhi ue
sel-lem, ka thene:

"Me eshte urdheruar t'i luftoj njerezit derisa te
deshmojne se nuk ka zot tjeter, pervec All-llauht, te
falin namazin dhe te japin zekat. Kur ta bejne kete do
ta fitojne nga une sigurine per jeten dhe pasurine e
tyre, nese jane ne pajtim me Islamin, dhe llogarine e
tyre do ta japin para All-llahut te madheruar. "

(Buhariu dhe Muslimi )



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

HADITH 9

Nga Ebu Hurejre Abdurrahman ibn Sahri, radijall-llahu
nahu, trasmetohet se ka thene: " E kam degjuar te
Derguarin e All-llahut, sal-lall-llahu alejhi ue
sel-lem, duke thene:

'C'u kam ndaluar, largohuni nga ajo, kurse c'u kam
urdheruar, punoni nga to sa te mundeni, sepse asgje
nuk i ka shkaterruar ata qe kane qene para jush,
pervrec shume pyetje te teperta te tyre dhe
mosnenshtrimi i tyre ndaj pejgambereve te tyre'."

( Buhariu dhe Muslimi )



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

HADITH 10

Nga Ebu Hurejre, radijall-llahu anhu, trasmetohet se
ka thene: ' I Derguari i All-llahut, sal-lall-llahu
alejhi ue sel-lem, ka thene:

' Vertet All-llahu i madheruar eshte i mire dhe nuk
pranon pervec mire, dhe vertete All-llahu u ka
urdheruar besimtareve ate qe u ka urdheruar te
derguarve. I madheruari ka thene: ' O ju te derguar,
hani gjerat e mira dhe punoni mire.' I madheruari ka
thene: ' O ju besimdrejte, hani gjerat e mira me te
cilat u kemi furnizuar.' Pastaj e permendi njeriun , i
cili ka udhetuar gjateme floke te shpupurituradhe te
pluhurosura dhe i cili shtriu duart e tij kah qielli:
' O Krijues, o Krijues! Kurse ushqimi i tij eshte
haram, dhe pija e tij haram, dhe veshmbathja e tij
haram, dhe eshte ushqyer me haram. E si do te pranohet
lutja e tij!' "

( Muslimi )




HADITH 21

Nga Ebu Amri - e sipas disave Ebu Amrete, Sufjan ibn
Abdullahu, radijall-llahu anhuma, trasmetohet se ka
thene:

"Thashe : 'O i Resulull-llah! Me thuaj per Islamin ate
per cka nuk do te kem nevoje te pyes askend pervec
teje."

Tha: ' Thuaj, e besoj All-llahun , pastaj vazhdo me
ngulm (ne kete)'."

( Muslimi )



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

HADITH 22

Nga Ebu Abdullah Xhabiri ibn Abdullah el-Ensarij,
radijall-llahu anhuma, trasmetohet:

" Nje njeri e pyeti Resulullahin, sal-lall-llahu
slejhi ue sel-lem, dhe tha: 'C'mendon nese i fal
namazet e obliguara, e argjeroj Ramadanin, u permbahem
te lejaurave kurse braktisi te ndaluarat dhe nuk bej
asgje me shume nga kjo, a do te hyj ne xhennet?' I
Derguari, sal-lall-llahu alejhi ue sel-lem, tha: 'Po'!
"

(Muslimi)



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

HADITH 23

Nga Ebu Malik al-Harith ibn Asim el-Esh'arij,
radijall-llahu anhu, trasmetohet se ka thene:

'Pastertia eshte gjysma e besimit. Falenderimi
All-llahun ( el-hamdu lil-lah ) e permbush matesen (
mizanin ). Lavderimi dhe falnderimi All-llahun (
subhanall-llahi ue-l-elhamdu lil-lahi ) e permbushin
hapesiren ndermjet qiellit dhe tokes. Namazi eshte
drite. Sadaka eshte deshmi. Durimi eshte shkelqim.
Kurse Kur' ani eshte deshmi e sigurt per ty apo kunder
teje. Cdokush e fillon diten e tij dhe cdonjeri eshte
tregetar i shpirtit te tij; mund ta cliroje apo ta
sjelle ne shkaterrim'. "

(Muslimi)



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

HADITH 24

Nga Ebu Dharr al-Gafariu, radijall-llahu anhu,
transmetohet se Pejgamberit, sal-lall-llahu alejhi ue
sel-lem, i eshte trasmetuar nga Krijuesi i tij, i
Fuqishmi dhe i Madherishmi, i cili ka thene:

" O robet e Mi! Une ia kam ndaluar dhunen Vetes dhe e
kam ndaluar edhe nder ju, prandaj mos i beni dhune
njeri-tjetrit.

O robet e Mi! Te gjithe ju jeni te lajthuar, pervec
atij qe e perudhi Une, prandaj kerkoni udhezim nga
Une, do t'iu perudhe.

O robet e Mi! Te gjithe ju jeni te uritur, pervec atij
qe e ushqej Une, prandaj kerkoni t'iu ushqej, do t'iu
ushqej.

O robet e Mi! Te gjithe ju jeni te zhveshur, pervec
atij qe e veshi Une, prandaj kerkoni veshje nga Une,
do t'iu vesh.

O robet e Mi! Vertet ju gaboni naten dhe diten, kurse
Une i fal te gjitha mekatet, prandaj, kerkoninga une
falje, do t'iu fal.

O robet e Mi! Ju kurre nuk mund te arrini te ajo, me
cka Mua dem do te Me shkaktonit qe te Me demtonit, as
qe ndonjehere do te arrini tek ajo qe Mua dobi do te
me sjelle, qe te Me kontribuonit.

O robet e Mi! Sikur i pari nga ju dhe i fundit nga ju
dhe njerzit nga judhe xhinet nga ju te ishin te
devotshemsikur zemra me e devotshme e njerit nga ju,
kjo nuk do ta shtonte sundimin Tim ne asgje.

O robet e Mi! Sikur i pari nga ju dhe i fundit nga ju
dhe njerezit nga ju dhe xhinet nga ju te ishin te
prishur si zemra me e prishur e njerit nga ju, kjo nuk
do ta mungonte sundimin Tim ne asgje.

O robet e Mi! Sikur i pari nga ju dhe i fundit nga ju
dhe njerzit nga ju dhe xhinet nga ju te ngriheshi
(qendroni) ne nje vend dhe deshirat dhe lutjet Mua te
m'i drejtoni, dhe Une t'i pergjigjesha lutjes se
cdonjerit, kjo nuk do ta mungonte ate qe kam Une as aq
sa qe e mungon gjilpera kur ngulet ne det.

O robet e Mi! Cdo gje varet nga veprat tuaja, te cilat
tek Une jane te ruajturadhe te llogaritura, kurse per
te cilatUne juve do t'i shperblej. Kush gjen mire, le
ta falenderoje All-llahun, kurse kush gjen te
kunderten, mos ta fajsoje askend pervec veten. "

(Muslimi)



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

HADITH 25

Nga Ebu Dherri, radijall-llahu anhu, gjithashtu
trasmetohet se: " Disa shoke te Resulull-llahut,
sal-lall-llahu alejhi ue sel-lem, i thane Pejgamberit
( sas ) : ' O resulull-llah, pasaniket na tejkaluan
dhe mblodhen te gjitha shperblimet; falen sikur falemi
ne, argjerojne sikur argjerojme ne dhe ndajne sadake
nga pasuria me e vleshme e tyre.' Resulull-llahi tha:

' A nuk ua ka mundesuar All-llahu xhel-le shanuhu edhe
juve qe sadake te ndani? Vertet ne cdo tesbih (
subhanall-llah ) ka sadake; ne cdo tekbir ( All-llahu
ekber ) ka sadake; ne cdo tahmid ( el-hamdu lil-lah )
ka sadake; ne cdo tahlil ( la ilahe il All-llah ) ka
sadake; edhe ne urdherimin e te mires ka sadake; edhe
ne ndalimin e te keqes ka sadake; edhe ne te kenaqurit
e epsheve ( ne hallall ) ka sadake. ' Ata thane:' O i
Derguar i Zotit, a thua edhe kur ndonjeri prej nesh i
kenaq epshet e veta edhe per kete ka shperblim?
Resulull-llahi tha: 'C'mendoni, sikur epshin e vet ta
kenaqe ne menyre te ndaluar, a nuk do meritonte
mekatin ( denimin )? Gjithashtu, kur ta kenaqe ne
menyre te lejuardo te kete shperblim'. "

(Muslimi)



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

HADITH 26

Nga Ebu Hurejre, radijall-llahu anhu, trasmetohet se
ka thene:

" Resulull-llahu, sal-lall-llahu alejhi ue sel-lem, ka
thene:

" Ne çdo nyje te njeriut ka sadake çdo dite ne te
cilen lind dielli; te pajtosh dy vete eshte sadake, te
ndihmosh njeriun te hype ne kafshen e tij qe ta barte
ose ta ngrite ne te furnizimin ( barren ) e tij eshte
sadake. Fjala e mire eshte sadake. Çdo hap qe shpie
kah namazi eshte sadake. Te shmangesh nga rruga
pengesen eshte sadake'. "

(Buhariu dhe Muslimi)



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

HADITH 27

Nga en-Nevvas ibn Sem'an, radijall-llahu anhu,
trasmetohet se Pejgambri, sal-lall-llahu alejhi ue
sel-lem, ka thene:

" Miresia eshte morali ( karakteri ) i mire, kurse e
keqe ( mekat ) eshte çka mbillet ( perforcohet ) ne
veten tende, kurse nuk deshiron qe kete ta dine
njerezit. "

(Muslimi)

Kurse nga Vabisete ibn Ma'bedi, radijall-llahu anhu,
trasmetohet se ka thene: " Me ke urdheruar te pyesish
se ç'eshte miresia?'

Thashe: 'Po!' ( Resulull-llahu ) tha: "Pyete zemren
tende! Miresia eshte ajo me ç'ka te eshte i kenaqur
shpirti dhe me ç'kate eshte e kenaqur zemra. Ndera
mekat eshte ajo qe mbillet te njeriu dhe hamendet ne
kraharor, qofte keta njerez edhe ndryshe te thone dhe
pergjigjen'. "

(Hadithi hasen, e kemi trasmetuar nga musnedet e dy
imameve: Ahmed ibn Hanbelit dhe Darimiut, me vargun e
trasmetuesve te besuar bi isnad hasenin. )



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

HADITH 28

Nga Ebu Nexhih el-Irbad ibn Sarijeh, radijall-llahu
anhu, trasmetohet ka thene:

"Na ka keshilluar Resulull-llahi, sal-lall-llahu
alejhi ue sel-lem, me nje vaz ( kshille ) nga i cili
zemrat na jane ndriturdhe syte na jane perlotur dhe i
thame: ' O Resulull-llah, sikur ky eshte vazi yne i
lamtumires, prandaj na porosite.' Tha:

'U porosis juve devotshmerinendaj All-llahut te
Madheruar, degjueshmerine dhe nenshtrueshmerine ndaj
sunduesit edhe sikur ai te ishte rob. Vertet, kush
jeton nga ju do te shikoje shume kunderthenie. Ju e
keni obligim sunnetin tim dhe sunnetin e halifeve te
perudhur drejte. Mire mbanu per keto dhe ruajuni nga
risite (bid'atet) ne Fe, sepse çdo bid'at eshte
lajthitje."

(Davudi dhe Tirmidhiu, i cili thote: ky eshte hadith
hasen sahih.)



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

HADITH 29

Nga Muadh ibn Xhebeli, radijall-llahu anhu,
trasmetohet ka thene:

' " O Resulull-llah, me trego nje pune qe do te me
shpie ne xhennet, kurse do te me largoje nga zjarri. '
Ai tha: 'Ke pyetur per nje çeshtje te madhe, kurse ajo
eshte e lehte per ate kujt All-llahu ia lehteson:
Adhuroje All-llahun dhe mos i shoqero asgje, kryeje
namazin, ndaje zekatin, argjeroje ramadanin, vizitoje
Ka'ben. ' Pastaj tha: ' A deshiron te te udhezoj per
ne dyert e dobise: argjerimi eshte mburoje, sadaka i
anulon mekatet sikur qe uji e fik zjarrin dhe namazi i
njeriut ne thellesi te nates. ' Pastaj lexoi: 'Ata
ngrihen nga shtreterit' dhe lexoi derisa nuk arriti
deri te fjala 'ja'emune' ( es-sexhde, 16-17 ), pastaj
tha: 'A deshiron te ta tregoj kreun e çeshtjes,
shtyllen e saj dhe kulminacionin e saj?' U pergjigja:
'Gjithqysh o Resulull-llah!' Ne kete ai tha: 'Kreu i
çeshtjes eshte Islami, shtylla e tij eshte namazi,
kurse kulminacioni i tij eshte xhihadi.' Pastaj tha:
'A deshiron te te tregoj mbi thelbin e gjjithe kesaj?'
Thashe: 'Gjithqysh o Resulull-llah!', kurse ai tha:
'Ruaje kete' I thashe: 'O Pejgamber i Zotit, a thua
edhe per kete pergjegjes do te jemi?' Ai tha: 'Te
paste nena ( Zoti te dhente jete ) o Muadh! A thua diç
tjeter i hedh njerzit ne zjarr perveç gjuheve (
thenieve ) te tyre te keqia'. "

(Tirmidhiu, i cili thote se ky hadith eshte hasen
sahih)



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

HADITH 30

Nga Ebu Tha'leb el-Hushejni Xhurthum ibn Nashiri,
radijall-llahu anhu, trasmetohet se Resulull-llahu,
sal-lall-llahu alejhi ue sel-lem,ka thene:

" Me te vertete All-llahu i Madheruar i ka bere
obligim fardet, dhe mos i lini pas dore. E ka vendosur
kufirin dhe mos e kaloni, i ka ndaluar disa gjera dhe
mos i theni. Kurse i ka heshtur disa gjera nga meshira
ndaj nesh, e jo nga harresa dhe mos diskutoni per to."


(Hadithi hasen, Darekutni e te tjere)




HADITH 31

Nga Ebu Abbas Sehl ibn Sa'd Es-Sa'idij, radijall-llahu
anhu, trasmetohet ka thene:

"Erdhi nje njeri te Pejgamberi, sal-lall-llahu alejhi
ue sel-lem, dhe tha: 'O Resulull-llah, me perudh ne
ate pune, qe nese e punoj do te me doje All-llahudhe
do te me duan njerzit.' Ai tha: 'Mos e lakmo (ben
zihad) kete bote, do te te doje All-llahu, kurse mos
lakmo ne ate qe eshte te njerezit-do te te duan
njerzit'."

(Ibn Maxheh dhe te tjeret me senede te besueshme)



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

HADITH 32

Nga Ebu Seidi Sa'd ibn Malikibn Sina el-Hudarij,
radijall-llahu anhu, trasmetohet se Resulull-llahu,
sal-lall-llahu alejhi ue sel-lem, ka thene:

"Nuk ka dem as te demtuar (reciprok)." ("Askujt nuk
guxohet t'i behet dem, as demi i shkaktuar te kthehet
ne te kthehet ne te njejten menyre").

( Hadith hasen, trasmetojne Ibn Maxheh dhe Derekutnij
dhe musnedet tjera: kete hadith e trasmeton edhe
Maliku ne El-Muwata si hadith mursel nga Amr ibn Jahja
dhe babai i tij, i cili e ka trasmetuar nga Pejgamberi
s.a.v.s., duke leshuar Ebu seidin, kurse ky pa pasur
zinxhir te trasmetuesve i cili eshte me i fuqishem se
te tjeret.)



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

HADITH 33

Nga Ibnu Abasi, radijall-llahu anhu, trasmetohet se
Resulull-llahu, sal-lall-llahu alejhi ue sel-lem, ka
thene:

"Sikur njerezve t'iu jepej ajo qe e kerkojne, do te
kishte asosh, te ciletdo te kerkonin pasurine dhe
jeten e te tjereve. Mirepo, ai i cili pohon, ai eshte
I obliguar te shtroje deshmi, kurse ai qe mohon
besimin." ( Hadithi hasen; trasmetojne Bejhekiu dhe
disa te tjere ne permbledhjet e tyre. )



HADITH 34

Nga Ebu Said el-Hudriu, radijall-llahu anhu,
trasmetohet se ka thene: " E kam degjuar te Derguarin
e All-llahut, sal-lall-llahu alejhi ue sel-lem, duke
thene:

'Kush nga ju sheh nje te keqe-le ta ndryshoje me dore,
e nese nuk mundet kete ta beje-atehere me gjuhen e
tij, e nese nuk mundet kete ta beje-atehere me zemren
e tij, porse ky eshte imani me I dobet.'"

( Muslimi )



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

HADITHI 35

Nga Ebu Hurejre, radijall-llahu anhu, trasmetohet ka
thene:

"Resulull-llahu, sal-lall-llahu alejhi ue sel-lem, ka
thene:

'Mos ia kini xhelozine njri-tjetrit, mos e mashtroni
njeri-tjetrin, mos u urreni, mos ia ktheni
njeri-tjetrit shpinen, mos garoni njeri me tjetrin ne
shitblerje dhe behuni robet e Zotit, vellezer.
Muslimani eshte vellai I muslimanit, nuk I ben dhune
atij, nuk e le ( ne balte ), nuk e genjen, nuk e
nençmon'. 'Takvalleku eshte ketu', dhe tregoi ne
kraharorin e tij tri here. 'Per nje njeri eshte e keqe
e mjaftueshme qe ta nençmoje vellain musliman. Çdo
musliman kundruall çdo muslimani e ka haram: gjakun e
tij, pasurine e tij Dhe nderin e tij'."

( Muslimi )



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

HADITH 36

Nga Ebu Hurejre, radijall-llahu anhu, trasmetohet ka
thene se Pejgamberi, sal-lall-llahu alejhi ue sel-lem,
ka thene:

" Kush ia largon besimtarit nje brenge nga brengat e
kesaj bote, All-llahu nga ai do ta largoje nje brenge
nga brengat e dites se Gjykimit. Kush ia lehteson atij
I cili eshte ne veshtiresi. All-llahu atij do t'ia
lehtesoje ne kete dhe ne boten tjeter. Kush ia mbulon
( nje te mete ) muslimanit, All-llahu atij do t'ia
mbuloje ne kete dhe ne bote tjeter. All-llahu do t'i
ndihmoje robit, derisa ai t'I ndihmoje vellait te vet.
Kush ndjek rrugen qe ne te te kerkoje dituri,
All-llahu do t'ia lehtesoje atij rrugen deri ne
xhennet. Asnjehere nuk do te tuboheni ne nje shtepi te
Zotit nje grup njerzish qe te lexojne Kur'andhe qe ta
studiojne ate e qe mbi ta te mos zbrese qetesia dhe
t'I mbuloje meshira, t'I rrethojne engjijt, dhe qe
All-llahu mos t'I permendinder te zgjedhurit e Tij.
Kend e hedhin prapa veprat e tij, nuk mund ta gradoje
prejardhja e tij."

( Me keto fjale e trsmetoi Muslimi )



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

HADITH 37

Nga Ibnu Abbasi, radijall-llahu anhuma, trasmetohet se
Resulull-llahu, sal-lall-llahu alejhi ue sel-lem, I
eshte trasmetuar nga Krijuesi I tij I Madheruar, I
cili ka thene:

" Me te vertete All-llahu I ka shkruar veprat e mira
dhe veprat e keqia. Pastaj kete e ka sqaruar: 'Kush
deshiron ta beje nje veper te mire, por nuk e vepron,
All-llahu tek ai do ta shkruaje si veper te mire te
plote. Por, kush deshiron ta beje nje veper te mire
dhe kete e ben, All-llahu do t'ia shkruaje dhjete
vepra te mira, deri ne shtateqind shperblime dhe me
shume. Kush deshiron te veproje nje veper te keqe, dhe
nuk e vepron, All-llahu tek ai do ta shkruaje si veper
te mire te plote, por nese deshiron dhe e ben,
All-llahu do t'ia shkruaje si nje veper te keqe'."

( Me keto shkronja ne sahihet e tyre e trasmetojne
Buhariu dhe Muslimi )



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

HADITH 38

Nga Ebu Hurejra, radijall-llahu anhu, trasmetohet se
ka thene:

"Resulull-llahu, sal-lall-llahu alejhi ue sel-lem, ka
thene:

'Me te vertete All-llahu I madheruar ka thene: 'Kush
do te tregoje armiqesi ndaj mikut ( veliut ) Tim, Une
do t'I shpall lufte. Me asgje robi Im nuk mund te Me
afrohet, pos me ate me çka Une e kam obliguar dhe
vazhdimisht robi Im Mua me afrohet me vepra
fakultative ( nafile ) deri sa nuk e simpatizoj ( dua
). E kur e dua, dashuria e tij ndaj Meje mbizotron,
dhe te degjuarit e tij me te cilin degjon eshte vetem
per Mua; te pamurit e tij me te cilin sheh eshte vetem
per Mua; dora e tij me te cilen kap, ponon vetem per
Mua; kemba e tij me te cilen ec, ec vetem per Mua. I
ketilli nese me kerkon diç, do t'ia jap, e nese kerkon
mbrojtje nga Une, do ta mbroj ate'."

( Buhariu )



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

HADITH 39

Ngaibnu Abbasi, radijall-llahu anhuma, trasmetohet se
Resulull-llahu, sal-lall-llahu alejhi ue sel-lem, ka
thene:

"Me te vertete All-llahu ummetit tim I fale ato qe
behen duke gabuar pa qellim, ato qe behen nga harresa
dhe ato qe behen nen presion ( nga te detyruarit )."

( Hadithi hasen, e trasmetojne Ibnu Maxheh, Bejhekiu
dhe te tjeret. )



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

HADITH 40

Nga Ibnu Umeri, radijall-llahu anhuma, trasmetohet se
ka thene:

"Resulull-llahi, sal-lall-llahu alejhi ue sel-lem, me
kapi prej krahu dhe me tha:

'Jeto ne kete bote si I huaj ose si udhetar'."

Kurse Ibnu Umeri, radijall-llahu anhuma, thoshte:

"Kur te ngrysesh, mos e prit mengjesin, por kur te
zgjohesh, mos e prit mbremjen. Gjate kohes se
shendetit pergatitu per smundje dhe gjate jetes
pergatitu per vdekjen tende!"

( Buhariu )



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

HADITH 41

Nga Ebu Muhammed Abdullah ibn Amr el-Asi,
radijall-llahu anhuma, trasmetohet se ka thene:

"Resulull-llahu, sal-lall-llahu alejhi ue sel-lem, ka
thene:

'Askush nga ju nuk do te jete besimtari vertete,
derisa epshet e tij nuk e ndjakin ate çka e ka sjelle
une'."

( Hadithi hasen sahih, e kemi trasmetuar nga libri
"El-Huxhxheh" me sened korrekt.)



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

HADITH 42

NgaEnesi, radijall-llahu anhu, trasmetohet se ka
thene:

"E kam degjuar Resulull-llahun, sal-lall-lllahu alejhi
ue sel-lem, duke thene:

'All-llahu I madheruar ka thene:'O bir I Ademit,
derisa te thirresh (mbeshtetesh) ne Mua dhe te kerkosh
ndihme nga Une, do te te falçke vepruar. O bir I
Ademit, qofshin mekatet e tua deri te vrenesira ne
qiell dhe nese kerkon falje nga Une, do te fal ty. O
bir I Ademit, nese tek Une vjen me mekate te medha
gati sikur toka, pastaj me drejtohesh, duke mos me
pershkruar asgje, do ta fal po aq te madhe'."

( Tirmidhiu, I cili thote se ky eshte hadith hasen
sahih.)

----------

